# Anyone MC in April wanna buddy up for encouragement?!



## cathgibbs

Hi All,

Im sure you've all seen my name popping up left right and centre :flower:

A lil bit about me  i MC'd Friday 13th, was 6 weeks pregnant, went to hospital after being referred by my GP as i had cramps the previous Wednesday (11th), bleeding started on the Thursday (12th) just brown blood when wiped which turned into red when whiped. had an internal scan, they could see a sac but wasnt sure if it was a sac of blood or an early gast sac as it was measuring 8mm. HCGwas 641. went home and passed a placenta. had to go back on the Sunday (15th) HCG was at 114, passed another placenta in the evening, possibility of twins as we have twins on both sides. Stopped bleeding on the 16th, HCG levels on Tuesday were 40. having symptoms of OV, discharge is increasing, got to go back Monday (23rd) for last HCG test, We want to start trying ASAP, all the threads iv been on people MC'd a few weeks before me so id love to have someone who MC'd the same time or there about as me! 

Thanks,!xxxxx


----------



## Finallytrying

I will be your buddy, I had a mc on April 9 and I go back one more time for bloods on the 23rd as well although we are going to wait till after one cycle but try right after that. I wanted to try ASAP but if I can do something to maybe prevent another misccarriage I will. I also just started taking my prenatal vitamins again yesterday.


----------



## cathgibbs

Finallytrying said:


> I will be your buddy, I had a mc on April 9 and I go back one more time for bloods on the 23rd as well although we are going to wait till after one cycle but try right after that. I wanted to try ASAP but if I can do something to maybe prevent another misccarriage I will. I also just started taking my prenatal vitamins again yesterday.

was your bleeding heavy or light? mine was very light, lighter than a period. What vitamins are you taking? im still taking my Folic Acid and have recently started taking A-Z vitamins, when i have my bloods done on the 23rd im going to ask them to do a test to check my progesteron level, if thats possible through a blood test? 

What were your levels on your last test? xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

I was at a 20 a week following, the bleeding was heavier than a period but I didn't have to wear pregnancy pads thankfully, there were quite a few "chunks" of blood and the baby passed last Tuesday. They can Check progesterone through blood work, when I first had blood taken to confirm my pregnancy they said my progesterone was low so I may need to start progesterone as soon as I find out I am pregnant again. I am taking prenatal one pills, I was taking some other ones last time but something in them made me burp and it was a gross one. These ones are 100% natural, my husband bought them when he was at the store last week because he thought they looked the most natural and they are vegan although I eat everything, the other gal buying them told him she is on her third pregnancy and has only taken these.


----------



## cathgibbs

Finallytrying said:


> I was at a 20 a week following, the bleeding was heavier than a period but I didn't have to wear pregnancy pads thankfully, there were quite a few "chunks" of blood and the baby passed last Tuesday. They can Check progesterone through blood work, when I first had blood taken to confirm my pregnancy they said my progesterone was low so I may need to start progesterone as soon as I find out I am pregnant again. I am taking prenatal one pills, I was taking some other ones last time but something in them made me burp and it was a gross one. These ones are 100% natural, my husband bought them when he was at the store last week because he thought they looked the most natural and they are vegan although I eat everything, the other gal buying them told him she is on her third pregnancy and has only taken these.

So sorry for your loss hun. ill def ask if they cant take some blood to test for that then, its worth a shot and it might help in the long run. Ill have to ask in the chemist for the best ones for us as i live in the UK, im taking the daily A-Z vitamins but rhey are like horse tranquilizers! xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

I am sorry for your loss as well, although I have taken a more positive approach from it happening and glad it happened early and that my body recognized and unhealthy baby rather than it happening later. I could never imagine what some of the ladies are here have been through delivering babies and then having to say good by to them. Now the chances of a healthy pregnancy are ally higher than they were before and I hope for sticky babies! My husband hopes we have twins because we are both twins but I think they will be a lot of work but twice the reward

They are all like that, although I haven't read the ingredients but they make chewable gummy ones now too.


----------



## Little J

Hey ladies-

I had my MC just this passed tuesday April 17th..... I had my first March 4th which the bleeding wasnt much different than my normal period just a couple days longer.... i luckily got pregnant again before I got an AF and ended up MC again (both were about 5 weeks). This MC i bled REALLY bad.... very very heavy for the first 2 days :nope: now it has tappered off to being pinkish discharge

I am taking this next month off until i get a normal AF bc i think my body is in shock from being pregnant twice and MC both times.... my Dr. will check my progesterone levels once i get pregnant again to see if thats what might be causing me problems.

Are you going to wait for a normal AF? itll be nice to have buddies to wait out the impatient waiting time frame with!!


----------



## Finallytrying

Yes we are waiting for af because my dr has said that it decreases the chance of another mc because you will shed the uterine lining that it has built up after a mc because I guess your body does something different after. I ordered ovulation strips to check when I ovulate this month and to see if I actually do. I hate waiting and the hole pregnancy Thing is a waiting game


----------



## Little J

in know.... who woulda thought getting pregnant has to many difficulties

I always thought you could get pregnant right away! But learning more about it, its actually quite amazing when someone does get pregnant... all the different obstacles the baby has to go through for a healthy baby. 

Well i am excited for us to go thru this journey together! :thumbup:
Itll be fun to have people to chit chat with thru this whole waiting process and then finally get back into trying 

did your Dr. do any testing after your MC?


----------



## Finallytrying

No they didn't they said it's so common that we will try again and as long as we don't have trouble concieving again they won't do anything yet


----------



## Little J

my Dr. doesnt think there is anything wrong with me... but i asked if they could try somthing bc i was scared there was somthing wrong...

So they did a blood test to make sure I wasnt rh- for blood type (which thankfully i am not) and they said the next pregnangy they will track my progesterone levels so hopefully i wont MC again if my levels are too low.

Otherwise, they just think it was bad luck of the chromosomes etc.

its just so hard to swallow for that being the reasoning bc all you think about is "why me..." "how can i prevent that" but u cant.... 

2013 we will have a baby in our arms, i know it :hugs:


----------



## Finallytrying

Thankfully we did concieve right away last time and hopefully the miscarriage doesn't make it harder to conceive again.


----------



## Finallytrying

I know this question is kind of personal nut have with of your girls sex drives been in full force since the miscarriage? We weren't ( on doctors orders) aloud to have sex for two weeks and I woke up during some of those times dreaming of a big O but never had them,the dr told me and orgasm can trigger a misscarraige if your body is already "aware" so now we are all about it and it's beet then ever.... Sorry if TMI


----------



## cathgibbs

Haha when I was pregnant we only had sex once cause I worried,2 days later I miscarried and I had the big O during sex,iv heard that it can trigger your body into thinking your going into labour but I can't see that being true as I was onky 6 weeks but for me its too much of a coincidence,next time sex is banned ha,since iv miscarried,a week yesterday we have had sex 3 times and I'm pos I'm ovulating as iv got the tell tale signs x


----------



## Little J

i was too scared to have sex when i was pregnant too (didnt want to dis lodge the baby even tho they say its compleltly fine to have sex when ur pregnant)

Didnd matter anyways as I ended up MC. 

How are you ladies feeling?

I am FINALLY done bleeding from the MC. The first 2-3 days were aweful (sooo much blood/clots) sorry TMI.
I am just glad its done now and i cant wait more than ever to get AF so i can get back on the horse and start trying again! :thumbup:


----------



## Finallytrying

I am feeling very good although every time i have an alcoholic beverage I always think to myself I shouldn't be able to drink right now. Although we have not been using real protection so we might get pregnant now and if that happens then I will be okay. My bleeding had stopped after 6 days and I was so glad, so was my husband because he could finally :sex: again :)


----------



## cathgibbs

im feeling fine in myself and my body is completely back to normal, it was a few days after the MC.

FinallyTrying i know what you mean, OH nagged me to go out with my friends on Saturday as he said it will do me good to get out but i just felt really sad when i was out and after a drink i started to get upset so i think maybe it was too soon to go out? 

just came back from hosp where i had another blood test so fingers crossed that might be the last one  xxx


----------



## Little J

Its ok to have drinks.... just dont go crazy with shots etc!

I have kept more to myself ever since the MC's also....usually i am so outgoing and love hanging out with friends, but i just want to stay home alot and be with hubby. theres a friend/acuaintance that hangs out with my gf's and shes preggers (my due date was only a week after hers, but I ended up MC with the first pregnancy) so its hard to be around that bc everyone talks about her being pregnant....just too hard to take.

My Dr. told me to wait once complete cycle to get my uterine lining back up and running again, but i am SO impatient....i dont want to wait.... :nope: but i dont want another MC either.... :nope:


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> Its ok to have drinks.... just dont go crazy with shots etc!
> 
> I have kept more to myself ever since the MC's also....usually i am so outgoing and love hanging out with friends, but i just want to stay home alot and be with hubby. theres a friend/acuaintance that hangs out with my gf's and shes preggers (my due date was only a week after hers, but I ended up MC with the first pregnancy) so its hard to be around that bc everyone talks about her being pregnant....just too hard to take.
> 
> My Dr. told me to wait once complete cycle to get my uterine lining back up and running again, but i am SO impatient....i dont want to wait.... :nope: but i dont want another MC either.... :nope:

Well i was a bit of a party animal before i got pregnant so on Saturday i stuck to singles BUT i did have 2 shots of jaiger and then i seen my cousins girlfriend who was 4 weeks ahead of me and she got a little bump and when i was talking to her (she was working behind the bar) she was rubbing her stomach and i just started crying, im feeling exactly the same though, i no longer want to go out and get drunk id rather stay in, i was out every weekend before i fell pregnant! i said to OH im not going out for a good couple of weeks!

Did you bleed heavy? my bleeding was VERY light, lighter than a period so they think my lining should have repaired itself by now, my HCG is at below 5 now so atleast i no longer have to go back to hospital.

I would wait for AF as you have MC twice in a short period so you need your body to recover, i know its hard but just think this time next year you will have a little bundle! xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

I am at the dr now to get blood work, hopefully it's my last time, hubby did have a slip up the other day but I dint think I am ovulating yet so we should be fine.. I am really impatient too and the further away from the miscarriage the more and more I want to try again before af but I know I am supposed to wait :/.. Me and shots don't get along well, never have and never will. I usually have to stick to beer or wine because my body doesn't register hard alcohol until it's to late, then my husband says I just die.. So it's been almost a year since I have taken a shot for that reason. I am glad though that the friends we went out with she has had three miscarriages so we talked about it and she encouraged me more than anything and she said not to worry about what happened.


----------



## Finallytrying

Oh and yesterday I was at work and my sister (twin) called and said "so I took a test one was positive and two were negative" I wanted to just start crying but I told her how upset and mad I would be at her.. She told me I can't be mad that she is pregnant because it would have been an accident... And in my mind that's all the more reason to be upset because we tried and lost one


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Its ok to have drinks.... just dont go crazy with shots etc!
> 
> I have kept more to myself ever since the MC's also....usually i am so outgoing and love hanging out with friends, but i just want to stay home alot and be with hubby. theres a friend/acuaintance that hangs out with my gf's and shes preggers (my due date was only a week after hers, but I ended up MC with the first pregnancy) so its hard to be around that bc everyone talks about her being pregnant....just too hard to take.
> 
> My Dr. told me to wait once complete cycle to get my uterine lining back up and running again, but i am SO impatient....i dont want to wait.... :nope: but i dont want another MC either.... :nope:
> 
> Well i was a bit of a party animal before i got pregnant so on Saturday i stuck to singles BUT i did have 2 shots of jaiger and then i seen my cousins girlfriend who was 4 weeks ahead of me and she got a little bump and when i was talking to her (she was working behind the bar) she was rubbing her stomach and i just started crying, im feeling exactly the same though, i no longer want to go out and get drunk id rather stay in, i was out every weekend before i fell pregnant! i said to OH im not going out for a good couple of weeks!
> 
> Did you bleed heavy? my bleeding was VERY light, lighter than a period so they think my lining should have repaired itself by now, my HCG is at below 5 now so atleast i no longer have to go back to hospital.
> 
> I would wait for AF as you have MC twice in a short period so you need your body to recover, i know its hard but just think this time next year you will have a little bundle! xxxClick to expand...

My MC in march i bled very very light ( like my periods usually are) but it lasted a day or 2 longer than it normaly would have. April MC i bled REALLY bad....it was like blood snot (sorry tmi) and i would sit on the toilet and it would just drip out... the heavy bleeding lasted like 2-3 days, then tappered off and iv been clean since saturday. 

I know its probably best for me to let me body come out of shock, but it just makes me sad i wont get to even try until who knows when (bc i dunno when im suppost to get my period... my cycle was 33-34 day cycle...and now im scared its going to be longer since ppl say cycle tends to be a tad longer after a MC) :nope:
I just want a baby so bad, and it makes me sad i cant try for a while even tho its for my own bodies sake....:cry:


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> Oh and yesterday I was at work and my sister (twin) called and said "so I took a test one was positive and two were negative" I wanted to just start crying but I told her how upset and mad I would be at her.. She told me I can't be mad that she is pregnant because it would have been an accident... And in my mind that's all the more reason to be upset because we tried and lost one

i know exactly how you feel. Your sister should be more sensitive about the situation.... 
I have a cousin that purposly got knocked up by a guy she barely knew bc she wanted a baby and now had the baby recently and all she does is bitch bc she cant support her other child and now this new baby....
makes me sooooo mad :growlmad:

I know it will be our turn eventually...i just wish it was sooner than later


----------



## Finallytrying

Well now I have a feeling my sister knows she is pregnant and just lying to me and the worst part is my mom tells me there is no reason to be upset about it.. I tried telling her that when you cant afford daycare or to not work you really can't afford a baby, and that when you never see your child why would you to have another one


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> Well now I have a feeling my sister knows she is pregnant and just lying to me and the worst part is my mom tells me there is no reason to be upset about it.. I tried telling her that when you cant afford daycare or to not work you really can't afford a baby, and that when you never see your child why would you to have another one

its a tough situation. I am with you on the train of thinking people should be more careful of getting pregnant if they arent able to support another being (i think its super selfish otherwise) 

But you will need to find common ground since it is your sister... i mean you dont need to be extatic about it. You can also tell her how u feel that her talking about being pregnant etc is REALLY rough on you right now and u need some time to get emotionally better from your loss. 

You dont want to make bad blood, bc in the future (near future!:thumbup:) you will be preggers and will want everyone in your family to love and support you thru the whole process


----------



## cathgibbs

i agree with the both of you aswell, its different in the UK as if you are on a low income you get benefits etc but if your on a good wage you get hardly anything, we are on a good wage so wont be getting much but we have the NHS and prescription and dental is free etc!

If it was my sister i think i would have done the same as you, gone a bit moody with her and would have been upset, give it a day or so and you would have calmed down slightly and do what little J suggested - But you will need to find common ground since it is your sister... i mean you dont need to be extatic about it. You can also tell her how u feel that her talking about being pregnant etc is REALLY rough on you right now and u need some time to get emotionally better from your loss. 


Hope your all ok ladies, anyone OV'd yet? xxx


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> i agree with the both of you aswell, its different in the UK as if you are on a low income you get benefits etc but if your on a good wage you get hardly anything, we are on a good wage so wont be getting much but we have the NHS and prescription and dental is free etc!
> 
> If it was my sister i think i would have done the same as you, gone a bit moody with her and would have been upset, give it a day or so and you would have calmed down slightly and do what little J suggested - But you will need to find common ground since it is your sister... i mean you dont need to be extatic about it. You can also tell her how u feel that her talking about being pregnant etc is REALLY rough on you right now and u need some time to get emotionally better from your loss.
> 
> 
> Hope your all ok ladies, anyone OV'd yet? xxx

nope nope....and i think its better for me not to know since im TRYING to sit out this month to get my body back in sync.....when i see the EWCM i know im going to want to give in:blush: i always use EWCM for about when im going to Ov. OPK dont work for me.... i never got a + yet i get pregnant (and i used them for almost a month to try and catch it, but nope, never got my surge...i just find it easier to go off of EWCM)

where are u at in your cycle?


----------



## MrsCZT

Hi everyone, I'm new here, do you mind if I join in?

I've had 2 losses very close together, I lost my first in January at 6 weeks and got pregnant straight away only to have a mmc at 11 weeks. The baby had only made it to 9 weeks and I had an ERPC on 2nd April :(

We haven't got any children and really want to try again soon but I don't want to put too much strain on my body so have decided to wait for at least 1 af. I'm hoping we don't have any little 'mistakes' as we're not taking any precautions - it only dawned on me today that I could fall pregnant again without trying if we're not careful. Hoping af arrives sooner rather than later and we can start ttc properly, hopefully with more luck this time.


----------



## Little J

MrsCZT said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here, do you mind if I join in?
> 
> I've had 2 losses very close together, I lost my first in January at 6 weeks and got pregnant straight away only to have a mmc at 11 weeks. The baby had only made it to 9 weeks and I had an ERPC on 2nd April :(
> 
> We haven't got any children and really want to try again soon but I don't want to put too much strain on my body so have decided to wait for at least 1 af. I'm hoping we don't have any little 'mistakes' as we're not taking any precautions - it only dawned on me today that I could fall pregnant again without trying if we're not careful. Hoping af arrives sooner rather than later and we can start ttc properly, hopefully with more luck this time.

Welcome! sorry for your losses:hugs:
I also had 2 MC close...one right after another.... both were about 5 weeks along.... im should be taking this month off since im sure my body is a little wierd with the MC one right after another... but i just feel wierd doing that :nope: but i dont want my Dr. to think if i get preggers again that i didnt listen to her or that my BFP is leftover hormone (even tho last week monday my HCG was only 25) its just a tough decision to make! I wont be happy with myself if i get BFP righta way again and lose the baby, but ill be sad with myself if i try and do the right thing and wait a cycle only to not fall pregnant for a while afterwards. I just wish i could see what the future holds for me!


----------



## MrsCZT

Hiya Little J,

I'm sorry to meet someone else who's had 2 losses so close and sad to know that you're going through the same as me:cry:

I know what you mean about trying again, I do have the urge to give it another go but don't know what's going on in there - I can't help thinking that my body's suffered enough in the last few months and needs a rest. My dr said there I could try again if I felt emotionally ready but I think a 1 month break would be sensible and it is nice to actually be able enjoy life without being pregnant. I was so unwell with ms with the last one too.

Are you taking any precautions? I'm really funny about using condoms because it would be weird and its been so nice to get our sex life back to normal but I am worried I might fall pregnant before af so don't really know what to do. Its quite weird to want a baby so much but be so scared about getting pregnant.

Hopefully this bad year could turn into a good one for us. I do wonder where I'll be at the end of the year - hopefully a few months pregnant with everything going well, I can only dream!


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> i agree with the both of you aswell, its different in the UK as if you are on a low income you get benefits etc but if your on a good wage you get hardly anything, we are on a good wage so wont be getting much but we have the NHS and prescription and dental is free etc!
> 
> If it was my sister i think i would have done the same as you, gone a bit moody with her and would have been upset, give it a day or so and you would have calmed down slightly and do what little J suggested - But you will need to find common ground since it is your sister... i mean you dont need to be extatic about it. You can also tell her how u feel that her talking about being pregnant etc is REALLY rough on you right now and u need some time to get emotionally better from your loss.
> 
> 
> Hope your all ok ladies, anyone OV'd yet? xxx
> 
> nope nope....and i think its better for me not to know since im TRYING to sit out this month to get my body back in sync.....when i see the EWCM i know im going to want to give in:blush: i always use EWCM for about when im going to Ov. OPK dont work for me.... i never got a + yet i get pregnant (and i used them for almost a month to try and catch it, but nope, never got my surge...i just find it easier to go off of EWCM)
> 
> where are u at in your cycle?Click to expand...

ahhhhhh yeh i bet its hard for you hun, as your waiting for AF :cry: i feel for you but like you said you got pregnant so soon after your last MC if you were to get pregnant before AF and to MC again (heaven forbid!) you would blame yourself, i would, it must be so hard for you.

I dont use anything i didnt on my last pregnancy, me and OH always have sex every other day and it worked last time, i also put my legs in the air afterwards and go to sleep so im not movin for 8 hours! i have no idea where i am right now, but i think i were ovulating on weekend as i had twinges and CM was different., 



MrsCZT said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here, do you mind if I join in?
> 
> I've had 2 losses very close together, I lost my first in January at 6 weeks and got pregnant straight away only to have a mmc at 11 weeks. The baby had only made it to 9 weeks and I had an ERPC on 2nd April :(
> 
> We haven't got any children and really want to try again soon but I don't want to put too much strain on my body so have decided to wait for at least 1 af. I'm hoping we don't have any little 'mistakes' as we're not taking any precautions - it only dawned on me today that I could fall pregnant again without trying if we're not careful. Hoping af arrives sooner rather than later and we can start ttc properly, hopefully with more luck this time.

So sorry for your loss hun, of course you can join, its only 3 of us on here lol nice and cosy forum! xxx


----------



## MrsCZT

cathgibbs said:


> So sorry for your loss hun, of course you can join, its only 3 of us on here lol nice and cosy forum! xxx

Thanks Cathgibbs, its lovely to meet you :flower:


----------



## cathgibbs

MrsCZT said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> So sorry for your loss hun, of course you can join, its only 3 of us on here lol nice and cosy forum! xxx
> 
> Thanks Cathgibbs, its lovely to meet you :flower:Click to expand...

You too hun, i see your from England too, everyone I have spoken to seems to be from America or Canada although i did speak to a girl who lived just 2 miles away from me but shes pregnant now  so shes moved forums :-( xx We will all get our :bfp: soon! I see your second MC was quite recent so your scared about getting pregnant again without having your AF yet, have you had any HCG tests? xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

MrsCZT said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here, do you mind if I join in?
> 
> I've had 2 losses very close together, I lost my first in January at 6 weeks and got pregnant straight away only to have a mmc at 11 weeks. The baby had only made it to 9 weeks and I had an ERPC on 2nd April :(
> 
> We haven't got any children and really want to try again soon but I don't want to put too much strain on my body so have decided to wait for at least 1 af. I'm hoping we don't have any little 'mistakes' as we're not taking any precautions - it only dawned on me today that I could fall pregnant again without trying if we're not careful. Hoping af arrives sooner rather than later and we can start ttc properly, hopefully with more luck this time.



Nice to meet you, I am really sorry for your losses :hugs: I don't know how the hubby would handle two miscarriages, and I just hope we all don't have to go through another one again.


----------



## Finallytrying

I haven't ovulated yet, and I am monitoring by opk, last time I didn't get s positive but I got the start of the surge so I stopped. Hubby and I also bd'ed every other day for a month, and he was the one who got frustrated if I said I was tired that night. We aren't using condoms either, I will know when I a positive opk that we will have to do something but I am going to have a hard time waiting I think.


----------



## Little J

MrsCZT said:


> Hiya Little J,
> 
> I'm sorry to meet someone else who's had 2 losses so close and sad to know that you're going through the same as me:cry:
> 
> I know what you mean about trying again, I do have the urge to give it another go but don't know what's going on in there - I can't help thinking that my body's suffered enough in the last few months and needs a rest. My dr said there I could try again if I felt emotionally ready but I think a 1 month break would be sensible and it is nice to actually be able enjoy life without being pregnant. I was so unwell with ms with the last one too.
> 
> Are you taking any precautions? I'm really funny about using condoms because it would be weird and its been so nice to get our sex life back to normal but I am worried I might fall pregnant before af so don't really know what to do. Its quite weird to want a baby so much but be so scared about getting pregnant.
> 
> Hopefully this bad year could turn into a good one for us. I do wonder where I'll be at the end of the year - hopefully a few months pregnant with everything going well, I can only dream!

Hubby said he doenst want to use condoms...just do the ole "pull out" method, haha but i know darn well that one of these times....he wont... only for the fact its natural to not! I secretly wanna fall pregnant again, but like u said...i dont wanna jeopardize another MC.

Ive been reading about taking baby aspirin and its helped ALOT of women who have had mulitple MC to go on for their next pregnancy and fall pregnant and carry full term. So im kinda determined to see if it works!


----------



## Finallytrying

I have been reading about the chance of a miscarriage if you conceive immediately after a miscarriage and lots of the things I have been finding after success stories and my friend who works at the hospital said that hundred of years ago they never waited, they never knew they had a miscarriage, and if our bodies weren't ready they wouldn't ovulate so that if I am up for it to try again. So now I just need to convince hubby, which won't be very hard since we use the "pull out method" and for him he says he "forgets" which makes me feel better because then I know he isn't scared to get pregnant again right away like he was two weeks ago.


----------



## MrsCZT

Hiya FinallyTrying, good to meet you too :flower: My hubby was devastated after the last loss. He seems to be ok now and wants to try soon too which is good. I really hope you never have to worry about it. I don't reckon my 2nd pregnancy being so close to the 1st was a factor in the mc but it did make it very tough having the 2 losses so close together.

Little J I took baby aspirin during my 2nd pregnancy, the doctor said it was totally harmless and couldn't hurt. I went and got my blood results today and they found a slight abnormality with my blood clotting so I'm going for a repeat test. I'm wondering if the baby aspirin helped me to keep the 2nd pregnancy longer but wasn't quite enough??

Such a confusing day, I'm wondering if af has started but then I only stopped bleeding (sorry tmi) about a week ago after my ERPC. It would be lovely if its af and really hope its not more mc bleeding, I thought that was finally all over!


----------



## Finallytrying

I think I might do the baby aspirin, I have heard of a lot of people who have taken it. This time I will also stop drinking coffee/ caffeine as soon as I ovulate. 

I am glad I dont have to go through this alone though, and have you ladies because no one in my family has ever had a loss so they don't really get it, or have any good answers for me


----------



## Little J

MrsCZT said:


> Hiya FinallyTrying, good to meet you too :flower: My hubby was devastated after the last loss. He seems to be ok now and wants to try soon too which is good. I really hope you never have to worry about it. I don't reckon my 2nd pregnancy being so close to the 1st was a factor in the mc but it did make it very tough having the 2 losses so close together.
> 
> Little J I took baby aspirin during my 2nd pregnancy, the doctor said it was totally harmless and couldn't hurt. I went and got my blood results today and they found a slight abnormality with my blood clotting so I'm going for a repeat test. I'm wondering if the baby aspirin helped me to keep the 2nd pregnancy longer but wasn't quite enough??
> 
> Such a confusing day, I'm wondering if af has started but then I only stopped bleeding (sorry tmi) about a week ago after my ERPC. It would be lovely if its af and really hope its not more mc bleeding, I thought that was finally all over!

They only consider it to be AF bleeding if u havent bleed for 20 days straight after a MC or a DnC..... 

Glad they are trying to figure out whats goin on with you MrsC! Its always a good feeling when there is progress.

Im gunna talk to hubby again tonight about letting it just happen again.... but hes scared for my safety, which is y hes worrying alot now (which i think is nice of him to be worried about my safety) but ill be fine.... like it was said before, if your body isnt ready, it wont allow you to ovulate


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> I think I might do the baby aspirin, I have heard of a lot of people who have taken it. This time I will also stop drinking coffee/ caffeine as soon as I ovulate.
> 
> I am glad I dont have to go through this alone though, and have you ladies because no one in my family has ever had a loss so they don't really get it, or have any good answers for me

i hear ya! My mom thinks MC are SUPER rare....and doesnt even think i was pregnant to begin with, with my first MC..... so i didnt even wanna tell her about my 2nd pregnancy and MC :nope: She never even followed up to see how i was doing after the first one...

I told her how common they actually are, and she didnt really want to believe me considering she never had a problem conceiving. 

I think i am goin to start the baby aspirin as well....and maybe take a higher dosage of Folic acid..... its suppost to help with the growth within the first 28 days of the baby (to promote healthy cell tissue growth etc)


----------



## Finallytrying

I got the call from the dr today that my levels are back to less than 5 and should have a period within the next four weeks!!


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> I got the call from the dr today that my levels are back to less than 5 and should have a period within the next four weeks!!

Yay! excited for you! :thumbup:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hi ladies, I would love to be a part of your small group. I've had two losses as well. I miscarried in February at 6 weeks and then I miscarried just yesterday or the day before at 9 weeks :cry: I got a heart beat just this last wednesday but I guess it wasn't meant to be. I'm so sorry for all of your losses as well ladies. 

I want a baby more than anything but I'm just so scared to try again. I can't put my DH through this again either, he is devastated. I will definitely wait for a cycle in-between because I too conceived right away after my first mc. My doctor referred me to an endocrinologist but he also told me more times than not they don't find a reason so I haven't decided yet what to do. It would be great to have the support of others who are going through the exact same thing.


----------



## Little J

hopeforbfp said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to be a part of your small group. I've had two losses as well. I miscarried in February at 6 weeks and then I miscarried just yesterday or the day before at 9 weeks :cry: I got a heart beat just this last wednesday but I guess it wasn't meant to be. I'm so sorry for all of your losses as well ladies.
> 
> I want a baby more than anything but I'm just so scared to try again. I can't put my DH through this again either, he is devastated. I will definitely wait for a cycle in-between because I too conceived right away after my first mc. My doctor referred me to an endocrinologist but he also told me more times than not they don't find a reason so I haven't decided yet what to do. It would be great to have the support of others who are going through the exact same thing.

im sorry for your losses :hugs:

did ur Dr. do any bloodwork for either pregnancy? My 2nd pregnancy my Dr. had me take my HCG levels bc i wasnt exactly sure how far along i was bc i didnt have an AF in between MC's. i was already beginning to MC bc the levels were at 25 and i started bleeding really heavy the next day. My Dr. wants me to come in for a blood test righta way as soon as i get my first BFP for the next pregnancy to check my progesterone levels. THey also did checked to see what blood type i was just in case i lacked a particular protein on my red blood cells causing my body to reject the baby (which i wasnt thank goodness) soooo my Dr. just thinks it was bad luck with the chromosomes....and its all common, she doenst really think anything is wrong with me..... ill beleive that when i get a baby in my arms!


----------



## Little J

i took the baby aspirin.... lets see how this works! i wont be dissapointed if it doesnt but its worth a shot bc theres nothing else i can do!


----------



## Finallytrying

I need to get baby aspirin too but I think I am going to wait till after af...... I just can't make up my mind


----------



## cathgibbs

Finallytrying said:


> I got the call from the dr today that my levels are back to less than 5 and should have a period within the next four weeks!!

i got my call on Monday saying mine are back to normal! just a waiting game now! 



hopeforbfp said:


> Hi ladies, I would love to be a part of your small group. I've had two losses as well. I miscarried in February at 6 weeks and then I miscarried just yesterday or the day before at 9 weeks :cry: I got a heart beat just this last wednesday but I guess it wasn't meant to be. I'm so sorry for all of your losses as well ladies.
> 
> I want a baby more than anything but I'm just so scared to try again. I can't put my DH through this again either, he is devastated. I will definitely wait for a cycle in-between because I too conceived right away after my first mc. My doctor referred me to an endocrinologist but he also told me more times than not they don't find a reason so I haven't decided yet what to do. It would be great to have the support of others who are going through the exact same thing.

oh hun thats terrible, so sorry for your loss, i always thought that if you hear the heartbeat the chances of you mc go down to like 5%, I would def wait for one AF hun, as hard as it is, Lttle J is waiting for her cycle too so maybe you could wait together? x


----------



## Finallytrying

I know I should wait.. Today I feel like crying but I can't because it's 6:30 am and I was woken up to a text from a friend saying they might be pregnant now and she doesn't know what she she should do because they are getting married in three months. And she is really thinking about getting plan b. 

I don't know if you guys feel this way but sometimes I don't see where the thought process happens before people start telling/asking things.. She knew I just lost a baby and how bad I wanted it and now she is telling me she might be.


----------



## cathgibbs

Finallytrying said:


> I know I should wait.. Today I feel like crying but I can't because it's 6:30 am and I was woken up to a text from a friend saying they might be pregnant now and she doesn't know what she she should do because they are getting married in three months. And she is really thinking about getting plan b.
> 
> I don't know if you guys feel this way but sometimes I don't see where the thought process happens before people start telling/asking things.. She knew I just lost a baby and how bad I wanted it and now she is telling me she might be.

If one of my friends done that to me i would be soooooo annoyed i dont even think i could txt her back, like you said, she knew you had lost a baby and how badly you want one so i think shes not thinking. Obviously her head is in a mess as shes thinking of plan B but surely she would think 'oh hang on, should i really be txting her given what she has been through recently??' xxx


----------



## Little J

wow, what a friend..... maybe she shoulda been more careful in the first place! Thats so not cool to text a friend who just lost a baby that they are thinking about purposly getting rid of theirs!?? WTF

I would have def. said somthing to her about sayin somthing like that to me especially in sucha fragile state....

im sorry love :hugs:

Have any of u tried the baby aspirin before? I have read up on it alot but itd be nice to hear how it worked from gals i converse with


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> wow, what a friend..... maybe she shoulda been more careful in the first place! Thats so not cool to text a friend who just lost a baby that they are thinking about purposly getting rid of theirs!?? WTF
> 
> I would have def. said somthing to her about sayin somthing like that to me especially in sucha fragile state....
> 
> im sorry love :hugs:
> 
> Have any of u tried the baby aspirin before? I have read up on it alot but itd be nice to hear how it worked from gals i converse with

never tried it hun but im thinking of starting, it cant help to try can it! xxx


----------



## MrsCZT

Finallytrying said:


> I know I should wait.. Today I feel like crying but I can't because it's 6:30 am and I was woken up to a text from a friend saying they might be pregnant now and she doesn't know what she she should do because they are getting married in three months. And she is really thinking about getting plan b.
> 
> I don't know if you guys feel this way but sometimes I don't see where the thought process happens before people start telling/asking things.. She knew I just lost a baby and how bad I wanted it and now she is telling me she might be.

OMG I'd be fuming! Was there really no-one else she could text about that? Some good advice may be that if she thinks she's pregnant to seriously consider whether plan b is a good idea - if she's ever in a similar position to us in the future then she'd seriously regret making that decision. I took the UK equivalent many years ago and wonder now if that was my one and only chance of a baby.

Hi hopeforbfp, nice to meet you :flower: I'm so sorry for your losses and help this forum helps. I've had 2 losses too and life does improve with time, although it is a slow process.

I had my first session of counseling today and it went so well. I did have trouble holding back the tears though, maybe I should just let it all go next time :cry:

Little J thanks for the info on AF, I guess I was just wanting it so badly that I was kind of imagining it. Gosh 20 days is a long time to wait and I'm a bit worried that I've been bleeding/spotting for over 3 weeks now. I really hope I don't need to go in for another ERPC, that would just set me back again physically and emotionally.

I hope everyone's well today, I'm so glad I found this board :)


----------



## Finallytrying

Little J said:


> wow, what a friend..... maybe she shoulda been more careful in the first place! Thats so not cool to text a friend who just lost a baby that they are thinking about purposly getting rid of theirs!?? WTF
> 
> I would have def. said somthing to her about sayin somthing like that to me especially in sucha fragile state....
> 
> im sorry love :hugs:
> 
> Have any of u tried the baby aspirin before? I have read up on it alot but itd be nice to hear how it worked from gals i converse with

I told her after what I have been through there is no way I would ever recomend her getting rid of what could have been a pregnancy... She proceeded to ask why, really, and I just gave up and told her where she can get it... She has to live with that decision if she takes it now. 

I am also going to start the baby aspirin but when are you supposed to start taking it, before concieving or after you did out your pregnant


----------



## cathgibbs

Finallytrying said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> wow, what a friend..... maybe she shoulda been more careful in the first place! Thats so not cool to text a friend who just lost a baby that they are thinking about purposly getting rid of theirs!?? WTF
> 
> I would have def. said somthing to her about sayin somthing like that to me especially in sucha fragile state....
> 
> im sorry love :hugs:
> 
> Have any of u tried the baby aspirin before? I have read up on it alot but itd be nice to hear how it worked from gals i converse with
> 
> I told her after what I have been through there is no way I would ever recomend her getting rid of what could have been a pregnancy... She proceeded to ask why, really, and I just gave up and told her where she can get it... She has to live with that decision if she takes it now.
> 
> I am also going to start the baby aspirin but when are you supposed to start taking it, before concieving or after you did out your pregnantClick to expand...

Yeh id like to know that as well. we have already started trying, fx ill get my bfp at the end of this month, well im not even sure when AF will show so not sure when to start POAS x


----------



## MrsCZT

I started taking baby aspirin as soon as I ov'd as it helps with implantation apparently. I got as far as 11 wks on it and looking at my recent blood test results I maybe need more treatment for blood clotting then just aspirin. It shouldn't do any harm to take it anytime, its only harmful much later on in pregnancy.


----------



## Little J

they say you can take it whenever (before conceiving etc.) it wont harm you or the potential baby. It says it can help blood flow to your uterine lining as well to help get that a little more thickened.

I have started taking it already bc 81mg is sucha small dose, it wont cause harm, and i dont track OV...i just keep an eye on EWCM so i never know when exactly i OV, just a rough estimate.


----------



## baby_bray

First of all, my thoughts go out to all the families here that have experienced a loss.

My husband and I have been together for just over 5 years now. Only married since this last August. We're both in the US Air Force. When we first started dating we had a little "surprise BFP", we were young and scared, but we were ready to face everything head on...and then at 8/9wks we had our first MC... Since then we've been on the pill and we've said that when we're ready we'll try again.

Just over a month ago my husband and I decided to "leave things up to chance" and discontinue using the pill. If it happened, it happened, and if we didn't get pregnant by July/August or so then we'd start really actively trying.
So 4 wks after that decision...got my BFP! My husband and I were sort of in shock that it happened so quickly! the EDD was Christmas Day. Just yesterday was 5 wks, and I was in a 2 hr OB Orientation Group Session, when I started to feel sort of crampy, but I've always read that alot of women get this, so I didn't think much about it. As soon as the session was done, on one of my many bathroom trips, I noticed I was bleeding a good amount...like AF bleeding...

Went straight to the ER and had blood draws and ultrasound. Unfortunately my first set of prenatal blood draws was just the day before so my HCG levels couldn't tell them much since they were so close together. They couldn't see anything on ultrasound...so it's just way too early or I've MC'd...they sent me home. I've passed a few clots and just a tiny amount of tissue...I just know it's gone..I have to get my blood redrawn in a week, though I'm going to call up and see if I can just do it Friday since I work in the hospital.

Ladies...I've seen the good, the bad and the ugly... I was a surgical technician in the Air Force for 5.5 years. (I still work in surgery, but just Urology now). So far I've been able to MC naturally, but I've scrubbed many surgeries, to include C-Sections and D&Cs (only ever incomplete miscarriages)...having gone through the pain of losing my own I felt I brought a little sensitivity to the procedure, even if it was just small things like keeping all the instruments covered until the woman was asleep....

My hubby is at 6 wks of training, thankfully only 1.5hrs away...so I think we'll see when this next AF comes and we'll start trying again as long as my HCG comes down the way it should...

This is my first time on a board for any type of TTC...after this loss, I don't think a little support group would hurt. Buckets of baby dust to everyone


----------



## MrsCZT

Bless you baby_bray, such a sensitive post. I'm so sorry about your losses.

I have to admit when I went in for my ERPC they didn't cover the instruments while I was awake, its nice to hear that there's someone out there that thinks of these small details. I'm always amazed that medical people don't think of simple things like that - something that will stick in my mind forever is when I had my mmc at 11 weeks. I paid for a private scan in a plush clinic where there was a huge screen mounted on the wall in front of the couch. I'd explained to the sonographer that I'd had a little spotting that morning and had booked the scan to check everything was ok. I wish she'd taken the initiative and switched the big screen off because seeing my little baby lying there still so big in front of me will haunt me forever. It's affected my husband really badly too. It would have been nicer if she'd told us the bad news then allowed us the option of seeing the scan ourselves if we wanted. Such a small thing that could have saved us both a lot of bad memories :cry:


----------



## Little J

Baby bray-
Im so sorry about your journey thus far.... it is really nice knowing how sensitive u are the others that have/are going thru the same thing...honestly the little things do matter

MrsC- that makes me super sad for you :hugs: i cant bare to think how i woulda felt.

one of my best friends is a nurse at a high risk pregnancy clinic, so i have talked with her what i have been going through....and made it clear to her that i understand she sees these types of things everyday, but Dr. and nurses should be more sensitive of the subject. 
With my 2nd MC, i started crying on the phone to the nurse explaining my bleeding..and i appologized for crying, and she said "its ok, hun, im so sorry this had to happen to you" and her just saying that made me feel better, i didnt feel like another person in the crowd. 

I just wish we had exact answers to each personal situation, i think that would help with closure.


----------



## hopeforbfp

No I haven't gotten any blood work done other than the traditional stuff at the first prenatal visit. I just checked and progesterone was not one of the things they tested for. I think that is what the endocrinologist is for to test my blood and stuff except I feel like they can't do much testing unless I am pregnant. If/when I get pregnant again I will be very proactive for them to do more testing on me. What is all this talk about baby aspirin? I've never heard of this before. It sounds like I'm missing out on something here.

How long did you ladies pass tissue for? I feel like I should be done by now but I'm still passing some smaller clots.


----------



## Little J

hopeforbfp said:


> No I haven't gotten any blood work done other than the traditional stuff at the first prenatal visit. I just checked and progesterone was not one of the things they tested for. I think that is what the endocrinologist is for to test my blood and stuff except I feel like they can't do much testing unless I am pregnant. If/when I get pregnant again I will be very proactive for them to do more testing on me. What is all this talk about baby aspirin? I've never heard of this before. It sounds like I'm missing out on something here.
> 
> How long did you ladies pass tissue for? I feel like I should be done by now but I'm still passing some smaller clots.

i passed tissue for about 2-3 days.... it was really thick "blood snot" i called it, but then at the 3rd day it trailed off and the 2 days after was just pinkish/milky white discharge...

Ive read alot about the low dose aspiring (81mg). alot of women who have had multiple MC turned to using this and it helped then carry the baby full term. It helps with women who may have a clotting issue, and also thins up the blood enoug if its too thick (which may be causing the baby to lack its blood/nutrients). iv also read that it helps get better blow flow to your uterine lining to hopefully make it more nourishing and maybe help thicken it a tad


----------



## Little J

some ladies had told me they can do a CD21 blood test which can check your progesterone levels....

my Dr. wants to wait til im pregnant again to check that ASAP. I am just scared that since both my MC were so early at about 5 weeks that may be the problem (since progesterone is what will prevent AF from coming) so mine holds on for a few days, then it cant any longer....so i feel somthing has to be wrong, or truely it had just been bad luck with chromosomes....

i just hope they can give me supplements in time before another MC occurs for when i become preggers again.

i was reading success stories about women who have had a couple MC and went on to have healthy babies right after...i just needed some reassurance bc sometimes i let myself start to drift to the bad side of thinking itll never happen for me:dohh:


----------



## baby_bray

I was just reading something today that said the odds of conceiving with in the first three months of a MC are actually higher than normal....I'll have to ask about that and ask about some of these other test like the progesterone 

I'm supposed to have my bHCG checked again on Tues (would be a week) but I think I'm going to ask to just get it done this Friday since I'm positive I MC'd with the clots/tissue I passed...

This morning was some (sorry!) thick syrupy type blood, and small blood clots, but yesterday was blood and tissue....mine seems to have slowed down very quickly and seems to be pretty similar to AF type bleeding now...I guess we'll see how long it lasts


----------



## Finallytrying

I bleed for two days before my miscarriage was confirmed with the "liver sized" blood clots then I didn't bled much the day I was confirmed or the day after before I was sleeping or a lying down all day and then I think two more days of bleeding...the more active you are the faster everything passes... Thankfully my bleeding was short because I couldn't have worn a pad any longer ( I resorted to a tampon the last day) my mom always told me we don't wear pads and I have never in almost 8 years worn one so that was the third most traumatic exprience of my life. (I can list how traumatized I was through this experience). My levels were down to > 5 within two weeks after I started bleeding but probably before that since they hadn't been testing. 

I will be starting baby aspirin after af because aft the friend situation today I can't go through that again. (an update on her I freaked out and called her a selfish inconsiderate bitch and told her I would do anything to go back before I got married to be a pregnant fat cow on my wedding and to have a healthy baby than to have lost one and her even thinking about trying to prevent or terminate an existing one is crazy... I cried) 

I hope everyone else's family and friends are more thoughtful of what mine have been lately and if not I am here to share feelings and frustrations with because it seems like everyone besides my hubby and friend who has been through three know how I feel and except why I feel this way..


----------



## Little J

baby_bray said:


> I was just reading something today that said the odds of conceiving with in the first three months of a MC are actually higher than normal....I'll have to ask about that and ask about some of these other test like the progesterone
> 
> I'm supposed to have my bHCG checked again on Tues (would be a week) but I think I'm going to ask to just get it done this Friday since I'm positive I MC'd with the clots/tissue I passed...
> 
> This morning was some (sorry!) thick syrupy type blood, and small blood clots, but yesterday was blood and tissue....mine seems to have slowed down very quickly and seems to be pretty similar to AF type bleeding now...I guess we'll see how long it lasts

Every Dr. has their own opinion on if they say you are for more fertile or your arent.

But why they say you tend to be more fertile is bc your body is "prepped" for a pregnancy now and your cervix is somewhat opened a little making it easier for the spermies to get through to the egg. I def. beleive that bc i got pregnant before i even got an AF after my 1st MC. BUT some women dont Ov. after a MC... it all depends on what your body is doing and how far along you were when you MC


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> I bleed for two days before my miscarriage was confirmed with the "liver sized" blood clots then I didn't bled much the day I was confirmed or the day after before I was sleeping or a lying down all day and then I think two more days of bleeding...the more active you are the faster everything passes... Thankfully my bleeding was short because I couldn't have worn a pad any longer ( I resorted to a tampon the last day) my mom always told me we don't wear pads and I have never in almost 8 years worn one so that was the third most traumatic exprience of my life. (I can list how traumatized I was through this experience). My levels were down to > 5 within two weeks after I started bleeding but probably before that since they hadn't been testing.
> 
> I will be starting baby aspirin after af because aft the friend situation today I can't go through that again. (an update on her I freaked out and called her a selfish inconsiderate bitch and told her I would do anything to go back before I got married to be a pregnant fat cow on my wedding and to have a healthy baby than to have lost one and her even thinking about trying to prevent or terminate an existing one is crazy... I cried)
> 
> I hope everyone else's family and friends are more thoughtful of what mine have been lately and if not I am here to share feelings and frustrations with because it seems like everyone besides my hubby and friend who has been through three know how I feel and except why I feel this way..

Glad u gave her the business!:thumbup:
Ive already started on the aspirin...... and now im thinking of not using protection :blush:(not necessarily TRYING to get preggers, but just cant fathim using protection with hubby, and both MC were around 5 weeks so i dont think theres a HUGE strain on my body)

My family is hit and miss.... my mother was NO support what so ever and my sister feels bad but thinks im doing somthing wrong bc she hasnt known anyone that MC. My hubby is great, he just doesnt know exactly what to say other than "we will have one eventually" and my mother-in-law actually has been very good about it all. Sending me emails with jokes to make me laugh, and checking up on me. She also was willing to come to my Dr.s apt with me and told me to leave work eearly the day i was first bleeding from the 2nd MC so i can be with her to let it all out.

I swear, i really feel unless you have been in our situations, ppl just dont understand.... thats y i do feel having a MC def. makes me more sensitive for women with fertility issues etc. So i am trying to take all that is good from my/our situation. It def. keeps my mind open about planning kids in the future. before i wanted to wait about 1.5 years before trying to have another after the 1st, but seeing how difficult it can be, i think after i have my first ill leave it to chance! (and for a while i wont be stressing over getting a BFP bc ill hopefully have a little one already to take care of!)


----------



## hopeforbfp

I got my first beta results back. My HCG is at 799 so they will check me again in a week. Seems like it is going down rather quickly since I'm assuming it was substantially higher before that. 

My mom is super supportive but a little overbearing at the same time. She has been super anxious the entire second pregnancy but she is sensitive to the situation. I have three older sister. One who has just given birth to her fourth child with no mc or fertility issues what so ever so I don't think she understands. One of my other sisters has three kids but she has suffered three miscarriages as well as giving birth three months premature and losing that baby after one months time. She is very supportive unfortunately we have never been all that close but I know she is there for me if I need her. My husbands brother and his wife have a little boy and just got pregnant around the same time I did. She miscarried as well :( If they didn't live out of state, I think I would have gotten much closer to her.


----------



## Little J

its just so sad these types of things happen :nope:

but i know eventually one will stick and we all will for sure be moms someday, thats all i can wish/hope for


----------



## Straub

cathgibbs said:


> Finallytrying said:
> 
> 
> I know I should wait.. Today I feel like crying but I can't because it's 6:30 am and I was woken up to a text from a friend saying they might be pregnant now and she doesn't know what she she should do because they are getting married in three months. And she is really thinking about getting plan b.
> 
> I don't know if you guys feel this way but sometimes I don't see where the thought process happens before people start telling/asking things.. She knew I just lost a baby and how bad I wanted it and now she is telling me she might be.
> 
> If one of my friends done that to me i would be soooooo annoyed i dont even think i could txt her back, like you said, she knew you had lost a baby and how badly you want one so i think shes not thinking. Obviously her head is in a mess as shes thinking of plan B but surely she would think 'oh hang on, should i really be txting her given what she has been through recently??' xxxClick to expand...

Hi Ladies I am new to this little group I've recently had two losses one in jan and the second the 7th April. The day after I had my scan to make sure my uterus was empty my best friend who is the only one who knew about both pregnancies and losses sent me a text with a photo of not one but two positive pregnancy tests. He can't understand why I am so upset and why it was a really hurtful thing to do. Hopefully I'll have my own BFP soon and can forget about hers.


----------



## Little J

Straub said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finallytrying said:
> 
> 
> I know I should wait.. Today I feel like crying but I can't because it's 6:30 am and I was woken up to a text from a friend saying they might be pregnant now and she doesn't know what she she should do because they are getting married in three months. And she is really thinking about getting plan b.
> 
> I don't know if you guys feel this way but sometimes I don't see where the thought process happens before people start telling/asking things.. She knew I just lost a baby and how bad I wanted it and now she is telling me she might be.
> 
> If one of my friends done that to me i would be soooooo annoyed i dont even think i could txt her back, like you said, she knew you had lost a baby and how badly you want one so i think shes not thinking. Obviously her head is in a mess as shes thinking of plan B but surely she would think 'oh hang on, should i really be txting her given what she has been through recently??' xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Ladies I am new to this little group I've recently had two losses one in jan and the second the 7th April. The day after I had my scan to make sure my uterus was empty my best friend who is the only one who knew about both pregnancies and losses sent me a text with a photo of not one but two positive pregnancy tests. He can't understand why I am so upset and why it was a really hurtful thing to do. Hopefully I'll have my own BFP soon and can forget about hers.Click to expand...

Im sorry hun :hugs:

some ppl can be SUPER incensitive. I hope you were honest with them and said how ur not in the right spot right now and it hurts u really bad.

Itll be your turn soon, a sticky bean is in all of our futures!


----------



## Finallytrying

Straub, I totally know where your coming from and I told my sister yesterday that her telling me she might be pregnant was the last thing I ever wanted to here after a miscarriage.
As for my "friend" I am rethinking our friendship, after I asked her the reason of why she would want to take plan b pill she told me she didn't want to be fat at her wedding, she wanted to be able to drink on her wedding, bachelorette party, and honeymoon, and get her tattoo touched up next month.. I told her those were the most selfish reasons I could have ever heard someone come up with to try and prevent a baby, and that if I could go back and be a fat pregnant cow puking on my wedding I would if it meant that I would/ could have a healthy baby.. She lied to me and said she wouldn't take it, I asked if she only said that because that is what I preferred and she said ya she took the pill and is very happy with her decision................. I don't think she is a real friend and I don't think I want to associate myself with an extremely selfish person that could really care less about what another person is feeling


----------



## Finallytrying

I have a question for you ladies, I have been reading other threads and some ladies said they ovulated within two weeks after their miscarriage. If my miscarriage bleeding started on April seventh and on April 16 my levels were at 20 is there anyway ovulation could have already occured? I had an abundance of cm this past weekend and into Monday and Tuesday but now it's tapering off and I'm am really confused..


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> I have a question for you ladies, I have been reading other threads and some ladies said they ovulated within two weeks after their miscarriage. If my miscarriage bleeding started on April seventh and on April 16 my levels were at 20 is there anyway ovulation could have already occured? I had an abundance of cm this past weekend and into Monday and Tuesday but now it's tapering off and I'm am really confused..

Form what i understand, you are not able to ovulate until your HCG levels are back down to <5. I order to ov again your body needs to go through its different hormone cycles again before the follicle (egg) can be mature enough to be released. When HCG is present in your body it prevents estrogen from increasing causing you to ov. (HCG is what triggers and tells ur body theres a baby and your corpus lutem produces Progesterone to keep u from having your period until the placenta takes over with the hormones (which is at about 12 weeks pregnant)) This is why if a women isnt producing enough progesterone in early pregnancy she will end up MC the baby


----------



## Little J

Also, after my first MC i noticed i ovulated a week later than i normally do (i follow EWCM as my sign of OV.) and sure enough 11 DPO and even before an AF i got my faint + which increasingly got darker... but then a week later i ended up MC again. I have yet to see EWCM yet but i only MC for the 2nd time on 04/17 which was a week and a half ago... so im assuming i wont Ov for another 2 weeks. (I am assuming i Ov'd a week later bc it took a few extra days to get all my HCG outa my system before i could get my cycle back going again)

Women that Ov' 2 weeks after a MC etc. probably had shorter cycles to begin with before they had their MC. (my cycles were either 33 or 34 days long) and i usually saw my EWCM on CD18-20.

I hate this waiting game....


----------



## Finallytrying

I could have had zero hcg last week but just don't know what day so maybe my body is just flowing with me emotions since yesterday was very emotional.. I just hate waiting though although this month instead of preventing we are not trying not preventing so we will just have to see what happens and I'll take a test once a week to see whether I am or am not.


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> I could have had zero hcg last week but just don't know what day so maybe my body is just flowing with me emotions since yesterday was very emotional.. I just hate waiting though although this month instead of preventing we are not trying not preventing so we will just have to see what happens and I'll take a test once a week to see whether I am or am not.

try to stay calm tho..... i know its a tough time, but stress and such can cause a delay in ov etc. 

My 2nd pregnancy right after my 1st MC my Dr. thought it was left over hormone and im like NO WAT IT IS bc i had neg. results when i MC and got + ones that kept getting darker....so then i went in and got HCG levels checked, so for next time we could track what my levels were at.

Yea hubby and i arent being careful :blush: its just hard too....feels wierd.... and honestly, i dont wanna miss my little sticky bean!!


----------



## Trishg21

Hello ladies-

Finally got the courage to post in here. We just lost our first pregnancy on the 22nd of April @ 6 weeks. We had been trying for 16 months so we are obviously devastated. I had my blood drawn twice this week to follow it down to zero. Monday was 1212 yesterday it was 314 so it is dropping very quickly. I have my next draw on Tuesday and I'm hoping it will show a 0 so we can start trying again right away.

Never expected to have this happen to us after trying for so long, just hope that it won't take that long to fall pg again. :cry:


----------



## baby_bray

@ Trishg21- I am so sorry for your loss...the pain never goes away, but every day gets easier...
Talking about it has certainly helped me out alot and I hope it benefits you...

The day I knew I was MCing, just 3 days ago on the 24th, they checked my bHCG in the ER and my #s were only 8...everything had already been happening...My urine HCG came up negative since the need a minimum of 25 to even register as a positive...

It's so frustrating...i have an appt on Tuesday to have my levels checked again and I'm gonna talk to my primary care Doc about getting referred to OB/GYN to talk to them since I've had 2 MCs now...

I've been trying to gather information and possible things to help out for the next time. I picked up baby aspirin, ovulation test strips and pre-seed too...

I hope all our little angel babies hear us and tell their future brothers or sisters it's okay to come down and meet their future mommies and daddies...


----------



## Finallytrying

Hi trish, I am sorry for your loss and sad that we have to meet here but the ladies everywhere give encouragement and for me as well talk about it makes it easier (more on here though because everyone understands the emotions). To be honest though there will be good days and bad days in the future and through all of them we will be here right along with you.

Little J we are in the same situation about the protection, one the only protection we ever used was me on bc pills, and the other is thinking that if it happens it's for a reason and preventing it at this point makes me more sad and makes it harder to move on them anything.

I hope we all have little sticky beans next month


----------



## hopeforbfp

Finallytrying said:


> Straub, I totally know where your coming from and I told my sister yesterday that her telling me she might be pregnant was the last thing I ever wanted to here after a miscarriage.
> As for my "friend" I am rethinking our friendship, after I asked her the reason of why she would want to take plan b pill she told me she didn't want to be fat at her wedding, she wanted to be able to drink on her wedding, bachelorette party, and honeymoon, and get her tattoo touched up next month.. I told her those were the most selfish reasons I could have ever heard someone come up with to try and prevent a baby, and that if I could go back and be a fat pregnant cow puking on my wedding I would if it meant that I would/ could have a healthy baby.. She lied to me and said she wouldn't take it, I asked if she only said that because that is what I preferred and she said ya she took the pill and is very happy with her decision................. I don't think she is a real friend and I don't think I want to associate myself with an extremely selfish person that could really care less about what another person is feeling

Do you know if your "friend" had a positive pregnancy test or not? I'm pretty sure plan B only works if you take it right after sex. I have a friend that took plan B once and it didn't work. She now has a beautiful daughter and couldn't be happier. I secretly hope the pill doesn't work even though I don't know her lol.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Trishg21 said:


> Hello ladies-
> 
> Finally got the courage to post in here. We just lost our first pregnancy on the 22nd of April @ 6 weeks. We had been trying for 16 months so we are obviously devastated. I had my blood drawn twice this week to follow it down to zero. Monday was 1212 yesterday it was 314 so it is dropping very quickly. I have my next draw on Tuesday and I'm hoping it will show a 0 so we can start trying again right away.
> 
> Never expected to have this happen to us after trying for so long, just hope that it won't take that long to fall pg again. :cry:

Welcome Trish I sorry for your loss. Me and my DH tried for 10 months before our first BFP but then got pregnant immediately after that loss. Unfortunately that pregnancy didn't stick either but my point is I think it will happen quicker for you this go around.


----------



## Finallytrying

She had unprotected intercourse the night before she took it. If she treated her soon to be step daughter better I would wish it wouldn't work but with how she treats children I hope she is not fertile


----------



## Finallytrying

So I know that sounds horrible but she gives her "daughter" cold baths when she has potty accidents (she is 3) I have tried explaining they can still have accidents.. She gets spanked with a pattle, a hand on her bare bottom, a spoon on her bare bottom, and after all of these then she gets time out for no less that five minutes. My "friends" fiancé works ten to 16 hours depending on the job he works on she said she can't take her to daycare because she needs to sleep or go to the gym and doesn't have time for it.

Now I grew up getting spankens and I don't not agree with it but she goes to the extreme with everything and the little girl can't even be a kid because she is always in trouble....


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> So I know that sounds horrible but she gives her "daughter" cold baths when she has potty accidents (she is 3) I have tried explaining they can still have accidents.. She gets spanked with a pattle, a hand on her bare bottom, a spoon on her bare bottom, and after all of these then she gets time out for no less that five minutes. My "friends" fiancé works ten to 16 hours depending on the job he works on she said she can't take her to daycare because she needs to sleep or go to the gym and doesn't have time for it.
> 
> Now I grew up getting spankens and I don't not agree with it but she goes to the extreme with everything and the little girl can't even be a kid because she is always in trouble....

omg, that is so aweful! I would def. give her my piece of mind about that whole situation. THere are different ways to handle that type of situation

I got spanked when i was younger too but kids shouldnt have to learn by being in fear. thats just sad :nope:

And the cold baths....thats just WRONG! i could never be friends with someone that does that crap, what a horrible person to do that to sucha young litte girl... shes only 3! IOf course accidents are gunna happen!


----------



## Little J

Trishg21 said:


> Hello ladies-
> 
> Finally got the courage to post in here. We just lost our first pregnancy on the 22nd of April @ 6 weeks. We had been trying for 16 months so we are obviously devastated. I had my blood drawn twice this week to follow it down to zero. Monday was 1212 yesterday it was 314 so it is dropping very quickly. I have my next draw on Tuesday and I'm hoping it will show a 0 so we can start trying again right away.
> 
> Never expected to have this happen to us after trying for so long, just hope that it won't take that long to fall pg again. :cry:

I am so sorry hun! :hugs:
i know im sure ppl have said this to you already....but atleast you can get pregnant! and on the bright side....your more fertile after an early MC bc your body is prepped for pregnancy now and your cervix is a little more open which makes it easier for the little spermies to make it to their destination!!

I have come to terms with knowing MC happen for a reason, it doenst make it any easier knowing that but keeps me feeling hopeful that ones of these times i will get a sticky one thats strong! That is why they call getting pregnant and miracle, and you will cherish those miracles until the day you die


----------



## Finallytrying

Little J she has had a piece of my mind and she told me that I have no idea what it's like because I don't have children and that when our children get older we will see who's act better


----------



## smythdm

Hi - I'd like to join you all. Had a m/c 2 weeks ago (I guess) at 6 weeks. HCG was down at 39 on Thursday, hoping by Tuesday it'll be zero. Negative pregnancy test this AM. Never thought that would make me (somewhat) happy. 

Tell me how to get pregnant right away! How do I know when I'll ovulate? How do I time things - from the first day I started bleeding?? 

Thanks :)


----------



## MrsCZT

Hi ladies,

Had a weird couple of days, been bleeding just like AF but I didn't have 20 clear days between the mc bleeding and this so not sure what it is. It really feels like AF, I've got what seems like PMT and everything and its now been 2 weeks since I got a BFN so at least my hormone levels are back to normal. I just hope its not my body playing nasty tricks on me and hoping even more that its not 'retained product' (I hate that expression!) that I'll need more surgery for.

For those who are interested, my experience of ovulation after my 1st mc - I used a Clearblue Fertility Monitor and treated the 1st day of bleeding as CD1. By CD2 I'd had a BFN so knew my HGC levels were ok and ov'd on CD16 according to the monitor. I got pregnant on that cycle but sadly lost that little one at 11 weeks :(


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> Little J she has had a piece of my mind and she told me that I have no idea what it's like because I don't have children and that when our children get older we will see who's act better

wow, how immature of her. Stay strong girlie, ppl like her are nutzo:wacko:


----------



## Little J

Smythe- sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
The only thing i go off of for ov is my EWCM. After my MC in march, I got the EWCM a week later than i normally would if it were a normal cycle. (usually i ov CD18-20 on my normal cycle) As for this cycle after my NC in april, i havent yet seen the EWCM so im assuming ill get it about the same time i did last time bc i MC at about 5 weeks at both times...

To be honest, just do what you were doing before to get pregnant....but it should be easier this time around bc u tend to be more fertile after a MC bc ur body is prepped for pregnancy and ur cervix is more opened for spermies to get in. Good luck chica!! Fingers crossed for a sticky one for us!


----------



## Little J

MrsCZT said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Had a weird couple of days, been bleeding just like AF but I didn't have 20 clear days between the mc bleeding and this so not sure what it is. It really feels like AF, I've got what seems like PMT and everything and its now been 2 weeks since I got a BFN so at least my hormone levels are back to normal. I just hope its not my body playing nasty tricks on me and hoping even more that its not 'retained product' (I hate that expression!) that I'll need more surgery for.
> 
> For those who are interested, my experience of ovulation after my 1st mc - I used a Clearblue Fertility Monitor and treated the 1st day of bleeding as CD1. By CD2 I'd had a BFN so knew my HGC levels were ok and ov'd on CD16 according to the monitor. I got pregnant on that cycle but sadly lost that little one at 11 weeks :(

hmm, thats odd..... bodies do SO many different things. The Dr. would say it wasnt considered and AF (bc its before 20 days in between bleeding) but it very well could be.... or could be left over trying to still get out. If u start having pain etc, id go to the Dr. Id still call the Dr. just to let them know whats going on so they can keep track of you

Hope things get back to normal soon!!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Finallytrying said:


> Little J she has had a piece of my mind and she told me that I have no idea what it's like because I don't have children and that when our children get older we will see who's act better

Oh that would make me so angry. Grrr I'm mad at her and I don't even know her lol. You don't have to be a mother to show some compassion and decency when caring for a child.


----------



## Finallytrying

hopeforbfp said:


> Finallytrying said:
> 
> 
> Little J she has had a piece of my mind and she told me that I have no idea what it's like because I don't have children and that when our children get older we will see who's act better
> 
> Oh that would make me so angry. Grrr I'm mad at her and I don't even know her lol. You don't have to be a mother to show some compassion and decency when caring for a child.Click to expand...

She doesn't understand that though, I also told her that she would never watch my children because I don't know how she would treat them... She laughed at me. But when our children grow up I would love to see whose children behave better... It's sad but her "daughter" always acts out because it matter whether or not she is good or bad she is always in trouble


----------



## maureen22

Hi Cathgibbs

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss...how i wish this never happened to anyone.

I would love to be your buddy. I had a miscarraige and lost our twins at 20 weeks in Januray'12 through cervical incompetence. We had been trying since 2008 and finally had an IVF which was successful the 1st time, but sadly ending in a loss.

We were so happy when we conceived naturally and got a BFP on a HPT on 24th April. My B HCG however was only 50. 3 days later it was 52 and the doctor confirmed it was a chemical pregnancy. We are so sad, its awful.

I am now waiting for AF and heard it will come anytime soon...cannot wait to start trying again. [My buddies who were TTC when we started are all with babies or waiting to deliver in a couple of months... trying so hard to be happy but find it so difficult to hear them talk about their symptoms.]

Hope you are in a better place today...:)


----------



## cathgibbs

maureen22 said:


> Hi Cathgibbs
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss...how i wish this never happened to anyone.
> 
> I would love to be your buddy. I had a miscarraige and lost our twins at 20 weeks in Januray'12 through cervical incompetence. We had been trying since 2008 and finally had an IVF which was successful the 1st time, but sadly ending in a loss.
> 
> We were so happy when we conceived naturally and got a BFP on a HPT on 24th April. My B HCG however was only 50. 3 days later it was 52 and the doctor confirmed it was a chemical pregnancy. We are so sad, its awful.
> 
> I am now waiting for AF and heard it will come anytime soon...cannot wait to start trying again. [My buddies who were TTC when we started are all with babies or waiting to deliver in a couple of months... trying so hard to be happy but find it so difficult to hear them talk about their symptoms.]
> 
> Hope you are in a better place today...:)

Hi Maureen,

Thats so sad, im so sorry for you loss :hugs:

I know you most prob dont want to hear this but at least you can concieve naturally so thats a good sign! 

It is very hard, i have a friend who was 2 weeks ahead of me and i found it hard to be happy, our time will come very soon hopefully!!!

im not waiting for AF, we arent trying but we arent proventing so just letting nature take its course!! 

xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I had a blighted ovum on the 25th this month... Had to have a d&c straight away as there is a possibility of it being a molar pregnancy... So we aren't allowed to :sex: without using a condom! Because I'm not allowed to get pregnant until there confirm that it wasn't a molar...

I had the d&c on the 27th just gone... And lo and behold I'm ovulating!!! I didn't at all think that would happen that quick... We were trying for nearly 3 years before I fell pregnant, so I'm very much in tune with my body..., but usually ovulation was on cd15-16... I've got no bleeding at all but lots and lots of Ewcm?? So I'm confused

I want to be pregnant now, but I have to wait for results in a few weeks time :(


----------



## Little J

Hi maureen and babee-

Welcome! Sorry for both your losses:hugs:

Its just so sad we had to have to go through this. Im hoping this will be our only times in our lives we will. I beleive our future pregnancies will be perfect and have no issues!


----------



## cathgibbs

i have a question for everyone who takes note of their ov dates etc, sorry if this is TMI for some but im not up to the jargon used on here......here goes lol

how do you know which 'discharge' means your OVing etc? 

week after i MC my 'discharge' (i hate that word!) was quite thick and just there in my pants, then it went see through and watery, now its a mixture of the both?! 

sorry if it was TMI! xxx


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> i have a question for everyone who takes note of their ov dates etc, sorry if this is TMI for some but im not up to the jargon used on here......here goes lol
> 
> how do you know which 'discharge' means your OVing etc?
> 
> week after i MC my 'discharge' (i hate that word!) was quite thick and just there in my pants, then it went see through and watery, now its a mixture of the both?!
> 
> sorry if it was TMI! xxx

When you ov or about the ov you should have egg white cervical mucus (EWCM)
It honestly looks like the egg whites of a raw egg and it stretchy and has the same consistancy. U should be able to put it in your fingers and stretch it. When you notice the most amount of that, that indicates ovulation. Wehn i ov, ill have it for about 3 days but the 2nd day is when its most abundant. So right when you notice that when you wipe with tissue...that means HOP TO IT! :haha:

When your CM (cervical mucus aka discharge) is milky/creamy white, that doesnt mean ov (in MOST cases) thats just your bodies way of sloughing off stuff and keeping things "clean" down there (even tho it doesnt seem like it would be with having CM 

Hope that helps!?


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> i have a question for everyone who takes note of their ov dates etc, sorry if this is TMI for some but im not up to the jargon used on here......here goes lol
> 
> how do you know which 'discharge' means your OVing etc?
> 
> week after i MC my 'discharge' (i hate that word!) was quite thick and just there in my pants, then it went see through and watery, now its a mixture of the both?!
> 
> sorry if it was TMI! xxx
> 
> When you ov or about the ov you should have egg white cervical mucus (EWCM)
> It honestly looks like the egg whites of a raw egg and it stretchy and has the same consistancy. U should be able to put it in your fingers and stretch it. When you notice the most amount of that, that indicates ovulation. Wehn i ov, ill have it for about 3 days but the 2nd day is when its most abundant. So right when you notice that when you wipe with tissue...that means HOP TO IT! :haha:
> 
> When your CM (cervical mucus aka discharge) is milky/creamy white, that doesnt mean ov (in MOST cases) thats just your bodies way of sloughing off stuff and keeping things "clean" down there (even tho it doesnt seem like it would be with having CM
> 
> Hope that helps!?Click to expand...

Thank you hun that helps!

i think iv already OV'd a few days back then, hope we dtd enough, we do it every other day but the last time we done it was Thursday cause we have had such a hectic weekend!! would i OV that soon after a MC tho? MC on friday 13th, HCG to normal on 19th-21st? x


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> i have a question for everyone who takes note of their ov dates etc, sorry if this is TMI for some but im not up to the jargon used on here......here goes lol
> 
> how do you know which 'discharge' means your OVing etc?
> 
> week after i MC my 'discharge' (i hate that word!) was quite thick and just there in my pants, then it went see through and watery, now its a mixture of the both?!
> 
> sorry if it was TMI! xxx
> 
> When you ov or about the ov you should have egg white cervical mucus (EWCM)
> It honestly looks like the egg whites of a raw egg and it stretchy and has the same consistancy. U should be able to put it in your fingers and stretch it. When you notice the most amount of that, that indicates ovulation. Wehn i ov, ill have it for about 3 days but the 2nd day is when its most abundant. So right when you notice that when you wipe with tissue...that means HOP TO IT! :haha:
> 
> When your CM (cervical mucus aka discharge) is milky/creamy white, that doesnt mean ov (in MOST cases) thats just your bodies way of sloughing off stuff and keeping things "clean" down there (even tho it doesnt seem like it would be with having CM
> 
> Hope that helps!?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun that helps!
> 
> i think iv already OV'd a few days back then, hope we dtd enough, we do it every other day but the last time we done it was Thursday cause we have had such a hectic weekend!! would i OV that soon after a MC tho? MC on friday 13th, HCG to normal on 19th-21st? xClick to expand...

The body can be crazy sometimes so it is possible....but i wouldnt count in Ov that soon.... also id hope to not ov that soon either bc u wouldnt really have much of a uterine lining for the baby the implant to either. 

With my first MC i Oved 3.5 weeks after the first day i bled from the MC. And for this 2nd MC on April 17th, i havent Ovd yet but i am assuming ill Ov about the same time i did the last MC which will be in about a week and a half. I dont use OPK's as they never have worked for me.... but i go off of my CM and i always get the EWCM when i ov. And keeping an eye on that has always worked for me.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hey ladies,
Seems like a lot of you are getting to it :) I'm still bleeding so me and DH haven't DTD for a while. To top it off I got a call from a nurse this afternoon letting me know they got the results of my pap smear that they did on my first prenatal visit I had a couple weeks back. She said it came back not quite normal and that I needed to go back in and probably get a biopsy of my cervix. So now I'm kinda freaking out about that. I don't need any more problems. That is scheduled for May 24th however if I end up being on my period at that time I have to reschedule. And the nurse let me know, NO intercourse two weeks before the appointment and they have to do a pregnancy test before the procedure anyway. So basically my husband just isn't going to get any and we will not be making babies in May. I'm hoping to conceive quickly maybe in June. Either way I just hope nothing is wrong with me.


----------



## baby_bray

hopeforbfp said:


> Hey ladies,
> Seems like a lot of you are getting to it :) I'm still bleeding so me and DH haven't DTD for a while. To top it off I got a call from a nurse this afternoon letting me know they got the results of my pap smear that they did on my first prenatal visit I had a couple weeks back. She said it came back not quite normal and that I needed to go back in and probably get a biopsy of my cervix. So now I'm kinda freaking out about that. I don't need any more problems. That is scheduled for May 24th however if I end up being on my period at that time I have to reschedule. And the nurse let me know, NO intercourse two weeks before the appointment and they have to do a pregnancy test before the procedure anyway. So basically my husband just isn't going to get any and we will not be making babies in May. I'm hoping to conceive quickly maybe in June. Either way I just hope nothing is wrong with me.

I had an abnormal pap about 5 or so years ago. I freaked out alot more than what I ever should have. They ended up taking a nice little bite out of my cervix for a biopsy. It pinched and I had spotting for a few days on and off with some light cramping...but everything turned out okay. Keep your head up and make sure *you* are okay before filling that womb with a precious little sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Little J

hopeforbfp said:


> Hey ladies,
> Seems like a lot of you are getting to it :) I'm still bleeding so me and DH haven't DTD for a while. To top it off I got a call from a nurse this afternoon letting me know they got the results of my pap smear that they did on my first prenatal visit I had a couple weeks back. She said it came back not quite normal and that I needed to go back in and probably get a biopsy of my cervix. So now I'm kinda freaking out about that. I don't need any more problems. That is scheduled for May 24th however if I end up being on my period at that time I have to reschedule. And the nurse let me know, NO intercourse two weeks before the appointment and they have to do a pregnancy test before the procedure anyway. So basically my husband just isn't going to get any and we will not be making babies in May. I'm hoping to conceive quickly maybe in June. Either way I just hope nothing is wrong with me.

Hope:
I am a board certified cytotechnologist (the person who screens the papsmear slides for abnormal cells etc) If u want i can help better explain what they diagnosed for the "abnormal" cells and give you some information about all that stuff, Just send me a personal message if ud like and feel comfortable. This happens to ALOT of women, so dont worry..... u will be fine


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> Seems like a lot of you are getting to it :) I'm still bleeding so me and DH haven't DTD for a while. To top it off I got a call from a nurse this afternoon letting me know they got the results of my pap smear that they did on my first prenatal visit I had a couple weeks back. She said it came back not quite normal and that I needed to go back in and probably get a biopsy of my cervix. So now I'm kinda freaking out about that. I don't need any more problems. That is scheduled for May 24th however if I end up being on my period at that time I have to reschedule. And the nurse let me know, NO intercourse two weeks before the appointment and they have to do a pregnancy test before the procedure anyway. So basically my husband just isn't going to get any and we will not be making babies in May. I'm hoping to conceive quickly maybe in June. Either way I just hope nothing is wrong with me.
> 
> Hope:
> I am a board certified cytotechnologist (the person who screens the papsmear slides for abnormal cells etc) If u want i can help better explain what they diagnosed for the "abnormal" cells and give you some information about all that stuff, Just send me a personal message if ud like and feel comfortable. This happens to ALOT of women, so dont worry..... u will be fineClick to expand...

Awwww that'll put your mind at rest hun! its all about who you know these days  xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

Have any of you ladies Been more tired since the miscarriage? I feel like I could sleep all night and all day and at work I just feel exhausted.


----------



## cathgibbs

Finallytrying said:


> Have any of you ladies Been more tired since the miscarriage? I feel like I could sleep all night and all day and at work I just feel exhausted.

only the last couple of days iv been feeling more tired, im ok in work its when im in bed i will drop off and normally wake up when OH wakes up for work at about 5am but he has to wake me up to say goodbye and iv found im snoozing more! normally get up at 6.30 for work but recently its more 6,45 lol xxx 

what CD are you on hun


----------



## Finallytrying

I am on cd 24 from the start of bleeding but if I go a few days past when I was told my levels were at 20 then I would be at cd 14 or around there


----------



## Little J

Im on CD15 from first day of bleeding after MC. I am assuming my cycle will go just as the month prior since that one was after a early MC as well (both of my MC were around 5 weeks) 

I ovulated on CD26 after my first MC (counting 1st day of bleeding as CD1) and got a BFP 12 DPO. 

I am now on CD 15 from this months MC so im assuming in a little over a week i should ov (assuming itll go the same as last MC cycle). I hate that it takes my body a little longer to OV after a MC...but i guess its bc my levels need to drop down to normal for my cycle to start all back up again.

and Yes, ive noticed i get more sleepy/tired as well after my MC. I dont know if thats hormonal or if its subcontience with drepssion or somthing? But i feel at ease with the MC and having faith for the future, so i havent been dwelling on this MC like i did with the first one in March.


----------



## Finallytrying

Before my mc my cycles have always been long so it may take a little bit longer this time for my body is usually have 30 some odd day cycles


----------



## cathgibbs

im on CD 18 from Bleeding but CD 11 from HCG being 0 this sucks doesnt it :-( xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

This does suck, on my last cycle I ov'd on cd 18 or 19


----------



## cathgibbs

Finallytrying said:


> This does suck, on my last cycle I ov'd on cd 18 or 19

do you think we would be similar to our last cycle? mine was CD14, i hope so we d2d that day but didnt do it again then until CD 18 :-( xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

I hope so but I am not supposed to be trying, so we not trying not preventing so I think I am going to stop doing opks so it can be a surprise if we do get a bfp


----------



## Little J

my normal cycles were 33-34 days exactly. And saw EWCM on CD18-CD20 so thats usually when i Ov. 

Now they are LONGER for my first cycle after MC. (both times thus far...) I havent had a normal AF since Jan 29th since i had a MC, got BFP right away then another MC and now im awaiting to see the verdict on this cycle....


----------



## baby_bray

I am on CD8 from the start of bleeding, my bleeding ended on CD6. 
We weren't doing any charting or OPK before so I'm not sure about alot of dates... I did have a little iPhone app called Period Diary that I had used and my cycles are super "normal"...28days, presumably Ov'd between CD13-15...
Bought some OPKs for this cycle, just started yesterday on CD 7 and my LH line is already getting quite a bit darker...By my app I should Ov this weekend...which my hubby will be in town for...and it'll be nice because we haven't really got to be intimate in a while with everything going on...He's been at military training a few hours away...got to come home the first weekend to celebrate the BFP...and then came back the this last weekend to console me since we MC'd....it's been a whirlwind...


----------



## Finallytrying

Well today started good but while watching guiliana and bill ( if any of you watch it) she has been through everything including not being able to get pregnant, ivf, breast cancer, and now a surrogate, who is now pregnant on the show but they show her ultra sound and it makes me so sad because in my scan around that time the baby was gone and it's so hard to watch... Even though I am very excited for her it's just hard


----------



## Finallytrying

baby_bray said:


> I am on CD8 from the start of bleeding, my bleeding ended on CD6.
> We weren't doing any charting or OPK before so I'm not sure about alot of dates... I did have a little iPhone app called Period Diary that I had used and my cycles are super "normal"...28days, presumably Ov'd between CD13-15...
> Bought some OPKs for this cycle, just started yesterday on CD 7 and my LH line is already getting quite a bit darker...By my app I should Ov this weekend...which my hubby will be in town for...and it'll be nice because we haven't really got to be intimate in a while with everything going on...He's been at military training a few hours away...got to come home the first weekend to celebrate the BFP...and then came back the this last weekend to console me since we MC'd....it's been a whirlwind...

I am so sorry you have had to go at most of this stuff with out your man.. He has been my big huge rock that I can laugh with, cry with and now :sex: with because we have to enjoy it before we get the next bfp because he was the one saying that we can't get "stuff" on the baby and I am sure next time he won't want to at all.

Hopefully you o this weekend though that would be so exciting!!!!!


----------



## smythdm

Finallytrying said:


> Well today started good but while watching guiliana and bill ( if any of you watch it) she has been through everything including not being able to get pregnant, ivf, breast cancer, and now a surrogate, who is now pregnant on the show but they show her ultra sound and it makes me so sad because in my scan around that time the baby was gone and it's so hard to watch... Even though I am very excited for her it's just hard

I just watched this too and had the same reaction. It made me soooo sad. Im in the same boat and right now I should be 8 weeks, and thats what my scan should look like but noooo.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Little J said:


> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> Seems like a lot of you are getting to it :) I'm still bleeding so me and DH haven't DTD for a while. To top it off I got a call from a nurse this afternoon letting me know they got the results of my pap smear that they did on my first prenatal visit I had a couple weeks back. She said it came back not quite normal and that I needed to go back in and probably get a biopsy of my cervix. So now I'm kinda freaking out about that. I don't need any more problems. That is scheduled for May 24th however if I end up being on my period at that time I have to reschedule. And the nurse let me know, NO intercourse two weeks before the appointment and they have to do a pregnancy test before the procedure anyway. So basically my husband just isn't going to get any and we will not be making babies in May. I'm hoping to conceive quickly maybe in June. Either way I just hope nothing is wrong with me.
> 
> Hope:
> I am a board certified cytotechnologist (the person who screens the papsmear slides for abnormal cells etc) If u want i can help better explain what they diagnosed for the "abnormal" cells and give you some information about all that stuff, Just send me a personal message if ud like and feel comfortable. This happens to ALOT of women, so dont worry..... u will be fineClick to expand...

I would love to give you more details so you could explain it to me but I don't have any information. The nurse just called me and told me it was abnormal and they needed another look. Maybe the results will be posted online for me to view in a few days. If I get more info I will let you know.


----------



## Finallytrying

smythdm said:


> Finallytrying said:
> 
> 
> Well today started good but while watching guiliana and bill ( if any of you watch it) she has been through everything including not being able to get pregnant, ivf, breast cancer, and now a surrogate, who is now pregnant on the show but they show her ultra sound and it makes me so sad because in my scan around that time the baby was gone and it's so hard to watch... Even though I am very excited for her it's just hard
> 
> I just watched this too and had the same reaction. It made me soooo sad. Im in the same boat and right now I should be 8 weeks, and thats what my scan should look like but noooo.Click to expand...

I was 7 weeks 1 day when I started bleeding and 7 weeks 3 days at the confirmed even though i saw the hb it was never that big.. My hubby text me right after I had posted and I told him iwas said and I just started bawling my eyes eyes...


----------



## nesSAH

sorry for your loss hun!
:hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies, sadly I'm joining you all...

Found out at our 12 scan on the 25th that I had a blighted ovum with a possibility of molar pregnancy... Scared and devastated :( now its just a waiting game for the test results to come back

In that time we aren't allowed to get pregnant...

I'm sick of waiting! We waited 2 years and 7 months to get our bfp, then 12 weeks down the line nothing! It's heartbreaking and I'm sooo tired


----------



## cathgibbs

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey ladies, sadly I'm joining you all...
> 
> Found out at our 12 scan on the 25th that I had a blighted ovum with a possibility of molar pregnancy... Scared and devastated :( now its just a waiting game for the test results to come back
> 
> In that time we aren't allowed to get pregnant...
> 
> I'm sick of waiting! We waited 2 years and 7 months to get our bfp, then 12 weeks down the line nothing! It's heartbreaking and I'm sooo tired

Oh babee_Bugs im soooo sorry :-( :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My OH is adamant he doesn't want to try as this has scared the hell out of him! And my health comes first to him.

But I want my rainbow baby...

The lady who did the surgery, sounded pretty certain that it didn't appear to look like a molar pregnancy to her.

My scan only flagged it up, because the placenta was degenerating and because of this showed more vascular things... Also I had only normal pregnancy symptoms.. I didn't have sickness and usually you are really Ill... Also I had no bleeding or spotting in 12 weeks... I've got everything crossed that it's not a molar, the thought of having cancer from my pregnancy is very scary :/ x


----------



## cathgibbs

Babee_Bugs said:


> My OH is adamant he doesn't want to try as this has scared the hell out of him! And my health comes first to him.
> 
> But I want my rainbow baby...
> 
> The lady who did the surgery, sounded pretty certain that it didn't appear to look like a molar pregnancy to her.
> 
> My scan only flagged it up, because the placenta was degenerating and because of this showed more vascular things... Also I had only normal pregnancy symptoms.. I didn't have sickness and usually you are really Ill... Also I had no bleeding or spotting in 12 weeks... I've got everything crossed that it's not a molar, the thought of having cancer from my pregnancy is very scary :/ x

Well wait and see what the results and everything else say first in it hun, i can understant your husbands point of view but i also know how much this means to you!! 

i have everything crossed for you hun, im sure it will be nothing though and you just mc'd through natural causes xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm just soooo eager to know... I hate the not knowing part... Hopefully I hear back in the next couple of weeks, the lady who did the surgery said 8 weeks! I was like what! Lol..


----------



## Madeline

Hi everyone

i haven't started bleeding yet but my blood test results have confirmed mc is imminent. I would love to join you all :hugs:

one thing I did learn today from my gyno and from a few others on the forum is that fertility increases after mc so I expect we shall all see some great news before long here as we are all in line for it :hugs:

Madeline xxx

ps Babee Bugs I only just put together your earlier comments, omg I have everything crossed that you get your results soon and that it is good news. xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Madeline said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i haven't started bleeding yet but my blood test results have confirmed mc is imminent. I would love to join you all :hugs:
> 
> one thing I did learn today from my gyno and from a few others on the forum is that fertility increases after mc so I expect we shall all see some great news before long here as we are all in line for it :hugs:
> 
> Madeline xxx
> 
> ps Babee Bugs I only just put together your earlier comments, omg I have everything crossed that you get your results soon and that it is good news. xx

Awww Hunnie I'm so sorry to hear what you are going through.. It just shouldn't happen :( :hugs:

Fingers crossed that we get our rainbow babies very soon x


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> Well today started good but while watching guiliana and bill ( if any of you watch it) she has been through everything including not being able to get pregnant, ivf, breast cancer, and now a surrogate, who is now pregnant on the show but they show her ultra sound and it makes me so sad because in my scan around that time the baby was gone and it's so hard to watch... Even though I am very excited for her it's just hard

I watched that too!! my 8 week scan for my recent MC was suppost to be early next week :cry: I am glad as a celeb she documented everything.... as it makes us feel like we ARE normal....and this type of thing happens. But the odds are with us considering she wasnt even able to get pregnant and we atleast know we can....its just a matter of getting that sticky one!


----------



## Little J

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey ladies, sadly I'm joining you all...
> 
> Found out at our 12 scan on the 25th that I had a blighted ovum with a possibility of molar pregnancy... Scared and devastated :( now its just a waiting game for the test results to come back
> 
> In that time we aren't allowed to get pregnant...
> 
> I'm sick of waiting! We waited 2 years and 7 months to get our bfp, then 12 weeks down the line nothing! It's heartbreaking and I'm sooo tired

I am so sorry hun :hugs:
Hopefully they can figure somthing out for you, thats just aweful to wait that long and get nothing out of it 

Ill have my thoughts for you with testing coming back fine!


----------



## Little J

Welcome Madeline!

Sorry for your loss.... never easy :hugs:

Yes yes, iv been living on that hope ride with being more fertile after a MC! I am proof it does happen! (i know my 2nd right away ended in a MC as well)

But my Dr. thinks they are flukes.... i personally think i may have low progesterone causing my pregnancies to end so early... so next BFP my Dr. is going to do blood test to check that.

I also self prescribed low dose aspirin bc iv seen alot of women go on that via Dr's orders and go onto have full term pregnacys! 

I think for sure we will all have our little budles in the year 2013 one way or another! :happydance:


----------



## Madeline

hi little J

that sounds like a great idea after 2 mc's I would be pushing the point about monitoring to c wat is going on. Don't give up hope will u :hugs:

ps might be worth discussing the aspirin with your doctor just in case I think long term use of any drug is worth checking out to make sure there aren't risks associated with it that would not be worth it for you. :)

Madeline xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

After my mc in August I got fed up and sick of not having any answers.. So I went to my doctors...

I had all the tests done and everything was fine... My progesterone was tested on cycle day 23 I think it was and that was normal, so I was ovulating... I had the right amount of progesterone... He tested me for thyroid, fsh, pro lactin etc and all came back ok.

The only thing that concerned my doctor was because in August 2009 I had suffered a subarachnoid hemmorage due to a ruptured brain aneurysm, which was coiled. There then concluded because of this, my body chemicals have been changed and so basically it was normal and would take some time for my body to figure out what it needed to do... Which makes me think that he could actually be right as my cycles had been AWOL for some time, and every month there would get shorter and shorter, when 2 months before my bfp I had a lovely 28 day cycle with ovulation on cd15... So maybes now my body has figured it out.. So fingers crossed when we can try again, we don't have to wait to long x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Little j - I have seem lots of woman on b n b that have had several mc's then got put on baby aspirin when they get bfp.. I've seen many success stories from just taking the aspirin... Deffo something to look into x


----------



## cathgibbs

Do you need to make an apt with the DR to take baby asprin? can you take it from any time and is it still ok to take whilst pregnant? iv just started taking my folic acid again xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies can i ask you a question and be as honest as you want!

I mcd on the 12th/3th im currently on CD19/CD20 im almost positive i OVd this month due to EWCM and CM etc, is there anyway possible i could be pregnant as i have had the following symptoms:

constipation
shooting pains in my left side (had them the first time i was pregnant)
Pain in my navel (Had it the first time i was pregnant)
Slight thrush, more itching than anything
backache
headache
my eyes are burning through tiredness
rather funky weird dreams 

Thanks all xxx


----------



## Little J

Madeline said:


> hi little J
> 
> that sounds like a great idea after 2 mc's I would be pushing the point about monitoring to c wat is going on. Don't give up hope will u :hugs:
> 
> ps might be worth discussing the aspirin with your doctor just in case I think long term use of any drug is worth checking out to make sure there aren't risks associated with it that would not be worth it for you. :)
> 
> Madeline xxx

Oh trust me, i will.... but as for now 81mg wont harm anything or the potential baby. And im young(26) and for the most part that i know healthy. I def. wont keep the baby aspirin a secret from my Dr. Ill let her know ASAP when i get a BFP


----------



## Little J

Babee_Bugs said:


> Little j - I have seem lots of woman on b n b that have had several mc's then got put on baby aspirin when they get bfp.. I've seen many success stories from just taking the aspirin... Deffo something to look into x

So have i! Alot of Dr.s actually put women on that once they are pregnant as well. My main use right now is to help get better blow to my uterine lining to make it more nourishing since ive had 2 MC in a row (one right after another) And i didnt wanna sit out a month from trying bc i feel like that would make me more sad.... but when i get my next BFP im going to mention to my Dr. i have taken the low dose so she is aware of my intakes. 

Iv been told me others to get the CD21 test done for progesterone....but bc i obviously ovulate my dr. doesnt think thatll help with answers. Im thinking its me not being able to produce enough progesterone to keep the baby more than a week after a missed period.... tahts y she wants to wait and test right when i get my BFP. So i can take supplements right away if that indeed is the case (but my Dr. hoenstly thinks its just been 2 unlucky times..) i guess we will have to wait and see


----------



## Little J

Cath-
You dont need a Dr. to prescribe. You can buy low dose aspirin (81mg) at any drug store. Its always good to let your Dr. know about this when you talk to them tho just in case you have medical issues. It slightly thins your blood but isnt anything extreme (it will help with people with slight clotting issues which can prevent the baby from getting blood/nutrients when implantation occurs)
Some usually take it right after they Ov up until they are pregnant OR have an AF. Sometimes the Dr. even says to keep taking it once pregnant (possibly up until 12 weeks along until the placenta takes over) I personally have taken one a day ever since the MC bleeding to help bloodflow to my uterus and try and help bring it back to life (sort of speak) 
If this cycle I dont get a BFP, i will only use the aspirin once ive ovulated up until a BFP/AF and stop until i Ov again. 

About ur symptoms.... its every well could possibly mean ur pregnant again, but that would mean ur ovulated a week or so after your MC which depending on how long you bled from the MC from wouldnt make much sense? BUT the body cant really be predictable especially after a MC, so anything goes. I guess time will tell my dear!


----------



## Little J

I think you mayb be ovulating tho? OR just ur body gettings itself back together from the MC (since hormones are crazy!)

If they pains are bad.... id talk to ur Dr. bc could mean ectopic? OR ur body didnt get rid of everything from the MC (sorry dont want to scare you....)


----------



## cathgibbs

i think ill be getting some of that then, every little helps!!! Thanks hun, ill pick some up tomorrow, im already on my folic acid and my multivitamins etc well ill see what happens this month and if i get a BFN ill ask the Dr if its ok with my medical history to take it to help. thanks hun!

its confusing isnt it?? i stopped bleeding on the sunday 15th(red blood) and Monday am 16th (Old blood), my HCG levels were low for a 6 week pregnancy 641 so im not sure whether or not i miscarried before i was 6 weeks or even if i got my dates wrong?? iv been thinking their all in my head but then iv fouind stories of women who conc'd a week after a MC so it gives me slight hope, starting to feel quite crampy so it could just be AF xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> I think you mayb be ovulating tho? OR just ur body gettings itself back together from the MC (since hormones are crazy!)
> 
> If they pains are bad.... id talk to ur Dr. bc could mean ectopic? OR ur body didnt get rid of everything from the MC (sorry dont want to scare you....)

no everything has completely left the body, iv had 2 scans and 3 hcgs and levels were back to 0 over 2 weeks ago. my Dr said my body shouldnt have had any side effects as my lining and everything else appears normal and i didnt bleed much it was really light and was only there when i wipped really! 

I really dont think im OV, its too much things going on for that and the navel pain has only ever happened once before and the thrush xxx


----------



## hopeforbfp

Welcome new comers, I'm sorry for your losses but I'm glad you found this supportive group to help you get through everything. I'm hoping my issue is just progesterone too because I feel that is easily fixable but since my last pregnancy made it to 9 weeks I'm sure if that would be an accurate conclusion. I will get tested though as soon as I get a BFP. 

Little J I see you take the baby aspirin at only certain times of the cycle. I was just curious why is that? Is it ok to take the aspirin continuously through the cycle?


----------



## Little J

hopeforbfp said:


> Welcome new comers, I'm sorry for your losses but I'm glad you found this supportive group to help you get through everything. I'm hoping my issue is just progesterone too because I feel that is easily fixable but since my last pregnancy made it to 9 weeks I'm sure if that would be an accurate conclusion. I will get tested though as soon as I get a BFP.
> 
> Little J I see you take the baby aspirin at only certain times of the cycle. I was just curious why is that? Is it ok to take the aspirin continuously through the cycle?

I would assume so since it is LOW dose, but people dont like exposing themselves to continual medicine unless needing to. Really the baby aspirin main usefulness is after your Ov. which will help thin the blood a tad to not allow small clotting if your blood does in fact do so to help the baby implant better and to get its nutrients. If you have a slight clotting issue it basically starves the baby of blood/nutrients which leads to a early MC. 

If your self prescribing the baby aspirin id say only use it after u ov up until a BFP or AF shows...otherwise it itsnt really necessary.

I hope the explanation isnt confusing, haha


----------



## cathgibbs

just vomited and iv been to the toilet 8 times today and its 4.45pm........... starting to feel a bit optimistic! xx


----------



## Finallytrying

I took an opk today and it is getting darker so hopefully I will be ovulating around cd 29 from start of bleed and between cd 16 and 18 from 0hcg and I am only guessing that to be a couple days after they saw it was 20


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> I took an opk today and it is getting darker so hopefully I will be ovulating around cd 29 from start of bleed and between cd 16 and 18 from 0hcg and I am only guessing that to be a couple days after they saw it was 20

that sounds about right! I OVed between CD25-CD27 with my first MC. (that was counting from bleeding not starting from HCG 0)

YAY ur getting closer!:happydance:


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> just vomited and iv been to the toilet 8 times today and its 4.45pm........... starting to feel a bit optimistic! xx

if ur having symptoms like that, u should for sure get a + HPT. Have u taken one?


----------



## Finallytrying

Little J said:


> Finallytrying said:
> 
> 
> I took an opk today and it is getting darker so hopefully I will be ovulating around cd 29 from start of bleed and between cd 16 and 18 from 0hcg and I am only guessing that to be a couple days after they saw it was 20
> 
> that sounds about right! I OVed between CD25-CD27 with my first MC. (that was counting from bleeding not starting from HCG 0)
> 
> YAY ur getting closer!:happydance:Click to expand...

Why do we have to have such long cycles :growlmad: I'll just have to thank my mother I guess


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finallytrying said:
> 
> 
> I took an opk today and it is getting darker so hopefully I will be ovulating around cd 29 from start of bleed and between cd 16 and 18 from 0hcg and I am only guessing that to be a couple days after they saw it was 20
> 
> that sounds about right! I OVed between CD25-CD27 with my first MC. (that was counting from bleeding not starting from HCG 0)
> 
> YAY ur getting closer!:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Why do we have to have such long cycles :growlmad: I'll just have to thank my mother I guessClick to expand...

I know! my normal cycles were 33-34 days long... grr..... my moms cycles are 28 days exactly. And now with the MC's iv notced mine got longer (well from what i notice atleast the very first cycle right after is longer) pain in the butt i tell ya! Im losing daylight here! :haha:


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> just vomited and iv been to the toilet 8 times today and its 4.45pm........... starting to feel a bit optimistic! xx
> 
> if ur having symptoms like that, u should for sure get a + HPT. Have u taken one?Click to expand...

Yep iv worked it out I'm only 6 dpo so its neg but I got a frer coming so ill use that on Sunday so fx! Xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My cycles took ages and ages to go to a lovely 28 day cycle... With ovulation on cd15... Feeling like I can kiss goodbye to those cycles now lol


----------



## baby_bray

I was terrified today, when I woke up I was having this light pressure on my bladder and it felt a little UTI like or really light cramping....but no pain during urination or anything. I took a bath last night though and I *never* take baths, so I thought maybe it was from the bath water.
But it got really bad at work and it felt like my left side was spasming horribly!! I'm a surgical technician/clinical tech who is specialized in Urology in the last year. My docs were in the OR today so I told them I had to leave and went straight to the ER...One CT scan and a whooooole lot of morphine later, a decent 3mm kidney stone. It's down in my ureter (the tube from the kidney to the bladder) really close to being my bladder. So it should be relatively easy to pass....but wow....talk about pain...A urology tech with a kidney stone...someone sure has a sense of humor lol...
Doing alot better already but they also gave me alot of meds...pain/nausea and another to relax my urinary tract and improve flow to pass this sucker, but I was so scared it was related to my MC...

To the newcomers, very sorry we have to meet this way...but it's a wonderful place to get some much needed support and deal with what's going on...baby dust and sticky bean dreams to all of us

I've starting taking a baby aspirin a day and I got my call from OB/GYN today and I have my initial appointment this coming Monday...I definitely wanted to talk to her about the progesterone and see if I can't get a script to "have available" along with some bloodtests ready if she agrees/recommends them. We'll see what she says.

cathgibbs- I'll have my fingers crossed for a bfp!! Dumping babydust your way!!! :hugs: ...But just be cautious...I certainly don't want to deflate any hopes, I'm probably just being pessimistic...I think all our bodies are in a weird state of limbo right now...


----------



## Finallytrying

Thankfully your okay though and it will pass. I have heard those are worse than child labor


----------



## sara3337

cathgibbs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Im sure you've all seen my name popping up left right and centre :flower:
> 
> A lil bit about me  i MC'd Friday 13th, was 6 weeks pregnant, went to hospital after being referred by my GP as i had cramps the previous Wednesday (11th), bleeding started on the Thursday (12th) just brown blood when wiped which turned into red when whiped. had an internal scan, they could see a sac but wasnt sure if it was a sac of blood or an early gast sac as it was measuring 8mm. HCGwas 641. went home and passed a placenta. had to go back on the Sunday (15th) HCG was at 114, passed another placenta in the evening, possibility of twins as we have twins on both sides. Stopped bleeding on the 16th, HCG levels on Tuesday were 40. having symptoms of OV, discharge is increasing, got to go back Monday (23rd) for last HCG test, We want to start trying ASAP, all the threads iv been on people MC'd a few weeks before me so id love to have someone who MC'd the same time or there about as me!
> 
> Thanks,!xxxxx

I MC 20/4/2012. I was also 6 weeks pregnant and dr said baby didnt grow more than 4 weeks, so I bled for 10 days and lost the baby. My HCg level dropped from 1600 to 800 and after 4 days lost it.


----------



## sara3337

Finallytrying said:



> I will be your buddy, I had a mc on April 9 and I go back one more time for bloods on the 23rd as well although we are going to wait till after one cycle but try right after that. I wanted to try ASAP but if I can do something to maybe prevent another misccarriage I will. I also just started taking my prenatal vitamins again yesterday.

Hello 
I miscarried on the 20/4 and after a swab was taken they found an bacterial infection that might have caused the MC, so my partner and I are on antibiotics. Then I am going to make sure infection is clear b4 trying again. I had no idea I had infection, it has no symptomes. So I suggest anyone who has MC please test for UREAPLASMA b4 trying again.

Good luck to us all
Sara


----------



## cathgibbs

sara3337 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Im sure you've all seen my name popping up left right and centre :flower:
> 
> A lil bit about me  i MC'd Friday 13th, was 6 weeks pregnant, went to hospital after being referred by my GP as i had cramps the previous Wednesday (11th), bleeding started on the Thursday (12th) just brown blood when wiped which turned into red when whiped. had an internal scan, they could see a sac but wasnt sure if it was a sac of blood or an early gast sac as it was measuring 8mm. HCGwas 641. went home and passed a placenta. had to go back on the Sunday (15th) HCG was at 114, passed another placenta in the evening, possibility of twins as we have twins on both sides. Stopped bleeding on the 16th, HCG levels on Tuesday were 40. having symptoms of OV, discharge is increasing, got to go back Monday (23rd) for last HCG test, We want to start trying ASAP, all the threads iv been on people MC'd a few weeks before me so id love to have someone who MC'd the same time or there about as me!
> 
> Thanks,!xxxxx
> 
> I MC 20/4/2012. I was also 6 weeks pregnant and dr said baby didnt grow more than 4 weeks, so I bled for 10 days and lost the baby. My HCg level dropped from 1600 to 800 and after 4 days lost it.Click to expand...

Oh I'm so sorry hun,its one of the worst thing for a woman to have to go through xxxx


----------



## Madeline

Hi Sara and Cathgibbs I am so sorry about your losses. :hugs:That is great advice Sara I am going to raise it with my gyno. 

Hi babybray that sounds like a harrowing experience I hope you are feeling better soon. :hugs:

baby dust to everyone :flower:

Madeline xxx


----------



## Little J

Babybray-
Glad you got it figured out! What an aweful experience!! i would assume its like a cat sctraching on the way through your ureter!

sara-
Sorry for your loss my dear...:hugs:
But i think youll find tons of support on here with us ladies who have been through it as well. Lets all hope for a May/June sticky BFP!


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> Babybray-
> Glad you got it figured out! What an aweful experience!! i would assume its like a cat sctraching on the way through your ureter!
> 
> sara-
> Sorry for your loss my dear...:hugs:
> But i think youll find tons of support on here with us ladies who have been through it as well. Lets all hope for a May/June sticky BFP!

Im with you on that one hun! heres to the :bfp: xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Fingers crossed on the bfp!!!,


----------



## baby_bray

Stone is OUT! Yippee~!! I'm still kinda in shock, lol! I'm a healthy, slim, 24 year old, who eats healthy and drinks plenty of water! And I'm a urology tech! A stone!? Really!?!?! At least I can laugh about it now...I guess it's another experience I can use to help relate to my patients...
Thankfully I was only uncomfortable for that first night. I feel fantastic now. Well, at least like I did "pre-stone".
Went off the baby aspirin for a bit with the whole stone thing going on, but I'm going to start back up tomorrow probably. I also got my early pregnancy test strips, the 10miu/mL tests, along with my SoftCups in the mail today!!! My OPK's aren't showing up positive yet, but hopefully, my hubby and I will be able to do quite a bit of baby dancing this weekend and maybe that egg will drop within the next few days! 
He should be home tomorrow evening~ so we'll see~~~ <3 <3
If this cycle is like my cycles before the MC, everything *should* line up pretty well...AF should be due the 22nd this month...[-o&lt;


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My cycles were Lovely before my MC got a funny feeling that i can kiss those cycles goodbye :(


----------



## Little J

Babee_Bugs said:


> My cycles were Lovely before my MC got a funny feeling that i can kiss those cycles goodbye :(

same with mine!(even tho they were a tad longer than i wanted at 33-34 days BUT they were to a T so i knew i was ovulating and it was always so nice knowing when potential AF was going to pay a visit)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

That's exactly how mine was, I knew ovulation I knew my lp... It doesn't feel nice to be back at square one again :(


----------



## Little J

Babee_Bugs said:


> That's exactly how mine was, I knew ovulation I knew my lp... It doesn't feel nice to be back at square one again :(

did u ever get your test results back yet about the possible molar pregnancy?!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Nope not yet... My d&c was last Friday so it's only been a week.. I've Been told it could be be anywhere between 2 weeks to 8 weeks! Im sooo anxious I just want to know! :)


----------



## Finallytrying

Babee_Bugs said:


> Nope not yet... My d&c was last Friday so it's only been a week.. I've Been told it could be be anywhere between 2 weeks to 8 weeks! Im sooo anxious I just want to know! :)

It can take up to 8 weeks? They should put those tests on rush order after having gone through a loss they just lengthen out the process.. I hope it only takes two


----------



## Little J

Geez....i wonder what testing it all has to go through first....

I hope its sooner than later for you tho!And i hope its good news as well :hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm dreading the 8 week wait bit! But IM going to ring her on Monday... Because if everything is ok, then I want to try ASAP and not miss next ovulation day x


----------



## hopeforbfp

got my bloods back, HCG is still 46 so I'm not to 0 yet. It's been like 2 weeks already. I have a feeling this first cycle is going to be very long for me. I can usually feel ovulation and my LP is almost always 14 days so I'll just wait until I have ovulation pain. I just hope to be back on schedule in June. My best friend just had a little girl a couple days ago and I went to visit last night. She is just beautiful and as happy as I am for her I'm still a little angry inside. She started TTC 3 months after me and my DH started and here she is with a beautiful baby and I've got nothing.


----------



## Finallytrying

So today is cd 28 and I got my positive opk ( I hope so at least I have taken three to make sure they aren't faulty). Now let the trying begin again!!! All I want for my birthday is a bfp and for that matter mothers day because I should have been 12 weeks by then... The strange thing about today is that I felt nausea a little this morning too so I wonder if it's my body being in a funk because I know I can't be pregnant yet.

Hopefully everyone starts to ovulate soon.


----------



## smythdm

Do you all know if its typical to have a much longer cycle after MC? Prior to this, I was spot on - 28 day cycles O on day 14...now I don't know what to expect :(


----------



## baby_bray

Got my positive OPK today like 10mins ago CD13, like clockwork almost :thumbup:!!! Grateful I have been this regular after this MC! I mainly think because it was so early that it hasn't caused too many issues with my cycle. 

Hubby and I baby-danced Friday evening and this morning!! I had so see him back off to training, so I may not see him for another 2-3 weeks, so lets hope we catch the egg and it sticks!!!! 

I was so nervous I either wasn't going to show signs of OVing at all,or that it would end up being over a week or so after he left again! So in a way, my TWW starts now...I won't have any more chances to baby-dance for a while...
I've been doing the X1 baby aspirin a day, and we used preseed (about 2g) and I put a softcup in after both times, I still have the one from this morning in right now (if that's TMI, sorry!!:blush:). I also put a small amount of preseed in the little resevoir of the soft cup both times I used it, because it seems like most of the preseed...*ehem*... disappears....

Here's hoping to a healthy little egg, strong swimmers and a sticky little bean!! 
I'll have my fingers crossed for everyone of us! Praying for normal cycles, for healthy hormone levels and BFPs for everyone in the near future!!!! I'll be sticking around here with high hopes for all of us! I can honestly say that this thread has helped keep my sane....It's been a rough couple weeks....
Thank you everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Finallytrying

Yay, that's exciting I hope you get a little sticky bean.. We will be testing around the same time !!


----------



## Little J

I woke up to EWCM this morning!! WAHOO!!! im gunna be joining you ladies in the 2WW! I was shocked bc that means i Ov'd at my normal time!! i thought i wouldnt have bc my first MC i Ov'd a week later than my normal time! And i thought for sure with my 2nd MC i would Ov later bc it was ALOT heavier of a MC.... 

Im so excited!! Even if i dont get a BFP this cycle, im just glad my body is kinda back to normal!

(I also wonder if it was the soy nuts i was eating at the beginning of the cycle that helped bring my Ov to be normal?)


----------



## Little J

smythdm said:


> Do you all know if its typical to have a much longer cycle after MC? Prior to this, I was spot on - 28 day cycles O on day 14...now I don't know what to expect :(

Its hard to say....and depends on how far along you were..... my first MC in march i was 5 weeks along and Ov a week later than my normal cycle.... got a BFP right away (before an AF) and ended up MC again in April which was 5 weeks along as well, which i just got signs of Ov.! So i ov'd at my normal time for the 2nd MC. 

I did eat soy nuts from CD5-CD9 which may have helped shift my ov back to normal but who knows! I guess its just the waiting game for you to see what your body is going to do. Good luck hun!


----------



## Little J

Hope, you will get your STICKY BFP soon.... we all will. U cant lose hope on somthing you want so bad, itll happen!


----------



## Finallytrying

Little J said:


> I woke up to EWCM this morning!! WAHOO!!! im gunna be joining you ladies in the 2WW! I was shocked bc that means i Ov'd at my normal time!! i thought i wouldnt have bc my first MC i Ov'd a week later than my normal time! And i thought for sure with my 2nd MC i would Ov later bc it was ALOT heavier of a MC....
> 
> Im so excited!! Even if i dont get a BFP this cycle, im just glad my body is kinda back to normal!
> 
> (I also wonder if it was the soy nuts i was eating at the beginning of the cycle that helped bring my Ov to be normal?)

That is so exciting!! Hopefully we caught our little egg because hubby goes back and forth on me getting pregnant before af, we did have :sex: on Saturday the day of my positive opk but I'm not sure if we do it again if it will be too late... Why are men so undecided


----------



## Little J

haha, yea Hubby wasnt sure if we should be more "careful" this time around since i had 2 MC in a row, but we both decided its just too wierd to use protection..... plus, medically there shouldnt be any reason to need to be careful as long as we felt ok about it.

So we have been going about our business as usual. I wasnt sure when id Ov (i was actually thinking id Ov this coming weekend just like how i did last MC) so we did the deed friday night and yesterday (i mean i didnt lay there like they say to for a bit to give the guys a chance, but its better than not doing it at all!) sorry tmi...

We were probably going to do BD tonight one last time.... just to cover any bases. Bring on the 2WW haha (never thought id say that with such excitement! haha):haha:


----------



## Finallytrying

We did three days before positive opk and the day of so if we don't catch it, it wasn't meant to be.. Although hubby thinks we are probably pregnant.

So now it's cutting out coffee, alcohol, although I may have to have some here and there to deter the questions from my family but if I get a bfp then there is none. I am still taking the aspirin as well as the pre natal vitamins, which these ones seem to have more vitamin in them because when I go pee it's got that neon effect (tmi) where as the ones I used last time didn't do anything.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Hi ladies I've been lurking in the wings for the last week just reading everyone posts so thought I'd say hi as it's getting closer to my hubby coming back from his 6 month tour in afghan so we can try again. I had a chemical pregnancy (just under 5weeks) in April ( he was home on his leave mid march so we managed to catch e egg unbelievably as he's only gets 2 weeks home). He's home in just over 4 weeks! Getting excited now, although since having the mc I've had a few tests done, hormone profiling to. Heck everything is working ok, as was on depo injection until march 2011 and still having irregular periods, well basically it's come back my estrogen levels are low so doc has referred me to gyny as he's worried it could be premature menopause! I. Hoping he's being over precaucious tho as I'm only just 30 and there no history in family! 

Been to homeopath too and he thinks definitely not and believes it my stress levels are so high Im all out of balance. Hope so! 

Good luck to u all!! Xxx


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> We did three days before positive opk and the day of so if we don't catch it, it wasn't meant to be.. Although hubby thinks we are probably pregnant.
> 
> So now it's cutting out coffee, alcohol, although I may have to have some here and there to deter the questions from my family but if I get a bfp then there is none. I am still taking the aspirin as well as the pre natal vitamins, which these ones seem to have more vitamin in them because when I go pee it's got that neon effect (tmi) where as the ones I used last time didn't do anything.

Yes i am still taking my low dose aspirin and pre-natals (my prenatals vitamins do that to me too with my urine!) If i were u id get 1 more BD in, just in case... bc they say once ur get ur +OPK that means ull ov in then next 24-48 hours. 

I am the same way, i defo steer clear of anything once i get my BFP, i still drink alch here and there until i get my BFP but i dont go crazy i usually stick to wine in my 2WW. haha It really feels nice to be in the situation again, thought itd be a while before i was in the 2WW


----------



## Finallytrying

Welcome lisaloo, I am so sorry about your loss but excited for your hubby to come. Hopefully you catch an egg and have a sticky bean. Are you going to go back to the dr to see if they are going to give you anything for the possibility of low estrogen? Hopefully you get some more answers about what is going on and they come back saying they did the test wrong and everything is good.


----------



## Little J

Lisaloo82 said:


> Hi ladies I've been lurking in the wings for the last week just reading everyone posts so thought I'd say hi as it's getting closer to my hubby coming back from his 6 month tour in afghan so we can try again. I had a chemical pregnancy (just under 5weeks) in April ( he was home on his leave mid march so we managed to catch e egg unbelievably as he's only gets 2 weeks home). He's home in just over 4 weeks! Getting excited now, although since having the mc I've had a few tests done, hormone profiling to. Heck everything is working ok, as was on depo injection until march 2011 and still having irregular periods, well basically it's come back my estrogen levels are low so doc has referred me to gyny as he's worried it could be premature menopause! I. Hoping he's being over precaucious tho as I'm only just 30 and there no history in family!
> 
> Been to homeopath too and he thinks definitely not and believes it my stress levels are so high Im all out of balance. Hope so!
> 
> Good luck to u all!! Xxx

Hi ya Lisa!
Your body still may be coming back from the depo shot.... depo deprives your body of Estrogen.... so maybe its just taking your body a little longer to remember how it all works! But yes stress is also an inhibitor for hormones (ive learned that as well peronally.....i just need to relax somtimes!) My mother was on depo for a while and it took her over a year to get pregnant with my little sister (where as it didnt take her long at all for myself and my older sister who is 13 months older than i am) but she wastn on DEPO before she had my older sister and I. Excited hubby will be back soon for u! good luck with everything!


----------



## Finallytrying

I will try and rope in the hubby tonight.. I gave him very well thought out reasons to why I don't want to wait and that if the dr said it was a chromosome issue then the chances of it happening again are low and he agreed and if we do miscarry again we will be closer to having tests done to see what is going on.


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> I will try and rope in the hubby tonight.. I gave him very well thought out reasons to why I don't want to wait and that if the dr said it was a chromosome issue then the chances of it happening again are low and he agreed and if we do miscarry again we will be closer to having tests done to see what is going on.

hear hear! I think guys dont understand and thats why they need to be reasoned or better explained. Even if you were to MC right away again (like myself) that doesnt mean it happend bc your got pregnant again so fast. 

I agree about if it happens again then ur another step closer to getting answers as to why it keeps happening... it sucks the Dr.s follow a protocol on having women go through 2-3 heartaches from MC before they do anything. I see where they are coming from bc things like MC do happen for fluke reasons but seriously... emotionally is not nice and if we feel the need to bite somthing in the butt sooner than later, i think we should be able to! 

I say you put on your finest and seduce him, he will have NO way and being able to say no :thumbup: Iv got my fingers crossed for us in the 2WW!

and hoping for our soon-to be ovulators to have some good eggies!


----------



## Lisaloo82

Finallytrying said:


> Welcome lisaloo, I am so sorry about your loss but excited for your hubby to come. Hopefully you catch an egg and have a sticky bean. Are you going to go back to the dr to see if they are going to give you anything for the possibility of low estrogen? Hopefully you get some more answers about what is going on and they come back saying they did the test wrong and everything is good.

Ye I've had a letter from the gynaecologist over the weekend, have to call tomos for appoint, it's bank hol in uk today, fingers x'd il get some answers. Xx


----------



## Lisaloo82

Little J said:


> Lisaloo82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I've been lurking in the wings for the last week just reading everyone posts so thought I'd say hi as it's getting closer to my hubby coming back from his 6 month tour in afghan so we can try again. I had a chemical pregnancy (just under 5weeks) in April ( he was home on his leave mid march so we managed to catch e egg unbelievably as he's only gets 2 weeks home). He's home in just over 4 weeks! Getting excited now, although since having the mc I've had a few tests done, hormone profiling to. Heck everything is working ok, as was on depo injection until march 2011 and still having irregular periods, well basically it's come back my estrogen levels are low so doc has referred me to gyny as he's worried it could be premature menopause! I. Hoping he's being over precaucious tho as I'm only just 30 and there no history in family!
> 
> Been to homeopath too and he thinks definitely not and believes it my stress levels are so high Im all out of balance. Hope so!
> 
> Good luck to u all!! Xxx
> 
> Hi ya Lisa!
> Your body still may be coming back from the depo shot.... depo deprives your body of Estrogen.... so maybe its just taking your body a little longer to remember how it all works! But yes stress is also an inhibitor for hormones (ive learned that as well peronally.....i just need to relax somtimes!) My mother was on depo for a while and it took her over a year to get pregnant with my little sister (where as it didnt take her long at all for myself and my older sister who is 13 months older than i am) but she wastn on DEPO before she had my older sister and I. Excited hubby will be back soon for u! good luck with everything!Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm hoping it's the depo and stress put together and that it's something easily fixed Xx


----------



## smythdm

Hi all - does anyone know if OPKs and the CBFM really don't work immediately following a MC? I haven't gotten my period yet, but got a positive OPK (all last week they are negative, so I know that its not my mc hormones making it positive). The CBFM didn't go to "peak" today, it was just "high", but the OPK was DEFINITELY positive....


----------



## Little J

smythdm said:


> Hi all - does anyone know if OPKs and the CBFM really don't work immediately following a MC? I haven't gotten my period yet, but got a positive OPK (all last week they are negative, so I know that its not my mc hormones making it positive). The CBFM didn't go to "peak" today, it was just "high", but the OPK was DEFINITELY positive....

no idea, sorry hun..... i tried OPKs a couple times and they never work for me...even when i used them for 2 weeks around the time i "shoulda" ovulated (before and after) and i never got a +. But one of those times i fell pregnant so i have no idea why they dont work for me but works well for everyone else?


----------



## Finallytrying

smythdm said:


> Hi all - does anyone know if OPKs and the CBFM really don't work immediately following a MC? I haven't gotten my period yet, but got a positive OPK (all last week they are negative, so I know that its not my mc hormones making it positive). The CBFM didn't go to "peak" today, it was just "high", but the OPK was DEFINITELY positive....

The opk worked for me after my mc but before they only got close to positive, I got my positive this time cd28 and I don't know what I am feeling but i think it's ovulation pain on my right side today. I would take two more tests today one in the middle of the day and one before bed and then te same tomorrow morning afternoon and night because you might miss the surge.


----------



## baby_bray

I've been using the OPKs this cycle (first time) and so far so good! I got my first positive yesterday on CD13 and I got them today too, even darker. So I think I should OV probably tonight, I've been feeling some mild little OV pain on my right side so fingers crossed!!

Goodness, it sounds like we're all OVing or getting ready to! My only hope is that this turns into a big group of lovely bump-buddies!! One can hope right?

I had my GYN appt today and the doc was great. I thought I'd have to fight to get any testing done but she was already one step ahead of me! I had a big blood draw today to rule out the antiphospholipid syndrome (sticky blood) and then she put a standing order in for a progesterone level check but she didn't want it this cycle coming off the MC, she wanted it next cycle on day 21. And then she said "If you don't end up pregnant this cycle! You're obviously very fertile!" (she said it in a hopeful/happy/good way) so that eased my mind a bit. We'll see!!!

@lisaloo82- I wish I could say "welcome" to the group, but I wish none of us were here in this group and all had little sticky beans...sorry you're here, but we've got plenty of support to go around. This has been a fantastic place to get it all out there, vent, and to get a little bit of hope back again!

@smythdm- I don't use the CBFM, but I know that it is supposed to monitor LH and estrogen to identify the fertile days...so maybe the OPKs are picking up the LH but your estrogen could not quite be back? It's a thought.
*Edit* sorry Little J! I dunno where I pulled that one from! whoops


----------



## MissMNS

Lisaloo82 said:


> Hi ladies I've been lurking in the wings for the last week just reading everyone posts so thought I'd say hi as it's getting closer to my hubby coming back from his 6 month tour in afghan so we can try again. I had a chemical pregnancy (just under 5weeks) in April ( he was home on his leave mid march so we managed to catch e egg unbelievably as he's only gets 2 weeks home). He's home in just over 4 weeks! Getting excited now, although since having the mc I've had a few tests done, hormone profiling to. Heck everything is working ok, as was on depo injection until march 2011 and still having irregular periods, well basically it's come back my estrogen levels are low so doc has referred me to gyny as he's worried it could be premature menopause! I. Hoping he's being over precaucious tho as I'm only just 30 and there no history in family!
> 
> Been to homeopath too and he thinks definitely not and believes it my stress levels are so high Im all out of balance. Hope so!
> 
> Good luck to u all!! Xxx



Hi Lisa- That's so exciting he'll be home soon, I hope you catch your eggy! I too was on the depo in the past and I have suffered two losses this year. My last depo injection was September of 2010 and my cycles didnt return until about November of 2011. My losses were in January and March. I have used protection for the most part since then, for my own sake emotionally, as well as my bodys, but am ready to continue trying now. Do you think the depo has had any effect on your ability to conceive and carry? After all I've been through I hate the depo, lol. However, I think the break in between will be beneficial for your body and I wish you the best!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisaloo82

smythdm said:


> Hi all - does anyone know if OPKs and the CBFM really don't work immediately following a MC? I haven't gotten my period yet, but got a positive OPK (all last week they are negative, so I know that its not my mc hormones making it positive). The CBFM didn't go to "peak" today, it was just "high", but the OPK was DEFINITELY positive....

I've bought the cbfm and will start using it as soon as I get my AF back! Xx


----------



## Little J

baby_bray said:


> I've been using the OPKs this cycle (first time) and so far so good! I got my first positive yesterday on CD13 and I got them today too, even darker. So I think I should OV probably tonight, I've been feeling some mild little OV pain on my right side so fingers crossed!!
> 
> Goodness, it sounds like we're all OVing or getting ready to! My only hope is that this turns into a big group of lovely bump-buddies!! One can hope right?
> 
> I had my GYN appt today and the doc was great. I thought I'd have to fight to get any testing done but she was already one step ahead of me! I had a big blood draw today to rule out the antiphospholipid syndrome (sticky blood) and then she put a standing order in for a progesterone level check but she didn't want it this cycle coming off the MC, she wanted it next cycle on day 21. And then she said "If you don't end up pregnant this cycle! You're obviously very fertile!" (she said it in a hopeful/happy/good way) so that eased my mind a bit. We'll see!!!
> 
> @lisaloo82- I wish I could say "welcome" to the group, but I wish none of us were here in this group and all had little sticky beans...sorry you're here, but we've got plenty of support to go around. This has been a fantastic place to get it all out there, vent, and to get a little bit of hope back again!
> 
> @Little J- I don't use the CBFM, but I know that it is supposed to monitor LH and estrogen to identify the fertile days...so maybe the OPKs are picking up the LH but your estrogen could not quite be back? It's a thought.

CBFM i am assuming clear blue fertility monitor? which i dont use anything other than keeping an eye on my EWCM for ov. Iv tried the OPKS but they never work for me....i think you have me confused with someone else who posted :dohh: thanks for the info tho!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hi ladies,
I was just catching up on every ones post. I'm a little jealous of all the :sex: going on and ovulation. I haven't felt any symptoms of ovulation yet but the sucky part is I can't BD with DH anyway. I've only just stopped bleeding a couple days ago so we couldn't BD then and the nurse told me no intercourse for two weeks before my pap recheck which is just about 2 weeks away so we are staying clear. I just can't wait for that to be over so I can get on with the baby making :happydance: I am happy that this is forcing me to wait a cycle though.


----------



## sara3337

Lisaloo82 said:


> Hi ladies I've been lurking in the wings for the last week just reading everyone posts so thought I'd say hi as it's getting closer to my hubby coming back from his 6 month tour in afghan so we can try again. I had a chemical pregnancy (just under 5weeks) in April ( he was home on his leave mid march so we managed to catch e egg unbelievably as he's only gets 2 weeks home). He's home in just over 4 weeks! Getting excited now, although since having the mc I've had a few tests done, hormone profiling to. Heck everything is working ok, as was on depo injection until march 2011 and still having irregular periods, well basically it's come back my estrogen levels are low so doc has referred me to gyny as he's worried it could be premature menopause! I. Hoping he's being over precaucious tho as I'm only just 30 and there no history in family!
> 
> Been to homeopath too and he thinks definitely not and believes it my stress levels are so high Im all out of balance. Hope so!
> 
> Good luck to u all!! Xxx

What is a chemical pregnancy?


----------



## Finallytrying

I have read a chemical pregnancy is a pregnancy confirmed at home but not by a dr with blood work or ultra sound... I could be wrong though


----------



## Finallytrying

Little J said:


> Yes i am still taking my low dose aspirin and pre-natals (my prenatals vitamins do that to me too with my urine!) If i were u id get 1 more BD in, just in case... bc they say once ur get ur +OPK that means ull ov in then next 24-48 hours.
> 
> I am the same way, i defo steer clear of anything once i get my BFP, i still drink alch here and there until i get my BFP but i dont go crazy i usually stick to wine in my 2WW. haha It really feels nice to be in the situation again, thought itd be a while before i was in the 2WW

So I kinda tricked the hubby but we did the deed so no we wait, and I definately had ovulation pain today... It's pretty hard to miss


----------



## cathgibbs

hi ladies, 

havent been on here for a while, if i classed the first day of bleed with mc as CD1 im now on CD25, i have had the following:

Backache
headache
vein showing on breasts
bloating
constipated
pressure in my stomach
feeling and actually being sick
dizzy
heartburn, real bad!

but yet still no :BFP: xxx


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Yes i am still taking my low dose aspirin and pre-natals (my prenatals vitamins do that to me too with my urine!) If i were u id get 1 more BD in, just in case... bc they say once ur get ur +OPK that means ull ov in then next 24-48 hours.
> 
> I am the same way, i defo steer clear of anything once i get my BFP, i still drink alch here and there until i get my BFP but i dont go crazy i usually stick to wine in my 2WW. haha It really feels nice to be in the situation again, thought itd be a while before i was in the 2WW
> 
> So I kinda tricked the hubby but we did the deed so no we wait, and I definately had ovulation pain today... It's pretty hard to missClick to expand...

YAY! im feeling really good about this month for you :happydance:


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> I have read a chemical pregnancy is a pregnancy confirmed at home but not by a dr with blood work or ultra sound... I could be wrong though

thats my understanding as well..... its when your a tiny bit pregnant and you get a + HPT but ends up in a early MC. Where your period comes a couple days late. They dont consider it a clinical pregnancy until the first ultrasound of seeing a heartbeat. They happen due to improper implantation or chromosome abnormalities.


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> Yes i am still taking my low dose aspirin and pre-natals (my prenatals vitamins do that to me too with my urine!) If i were u id get 1 more BD in, just in case... bc they say once ur get ur +OPK that means ull ov in then next 24-48 hours.
> 
> I am the same way, i defo steer clear of anything once i get my BFP, i still drink alch here and there until i get my BFP but i dont go crazy i usually stick to wine in my 2WW. haha It really feels nice to be in the situation again, thought itd be a while before i was in the 2WW
> 
> So I kinda tricked the hubby but we did the deed so no we wait, and I definately had ovulation pain today... It's pretty hard to missClick to expand...

I only had 1 day of EWCM (which usually i get like 2ish or maybe 3) i found that intersting.... but i was feeling those twinges on my left side which i took as Ov, and today im really crampy.... i have NO idea what my body is doing. All i can do it wait for AF or even better a BFP!


----------



## Finallytrying

Little J said:


> I only had 1 day of EWCM (which usually i get like 2ish or maybe 3) i found that intersting.... but i was feeling those twinges on my left side which i took as Ov, and today im really crampy.... i have NO idea what my body is doing. All i can do it wait for AF or even better a BFP!

I had the twinges the day after my positive opk and yesterday it felt like cramps, they weren't super painful but kinda like I could have started af.. I have been told it's very common after birth or mc to feel it


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> I only had 1 day of EWCM (which usually i get like 2ish or maybe 3) i found that intersting.... but i was feeling those twinges on my left side which i took as Ov, and today im really crampy.... i have NO idea what my body is doing. All i can do it wait for AF or even better a BFP!
> 
> I had the twinges the day after my positive opk and yesterday it felt like cramps, they weren't super painful but kinda like I could have started af.. I have been told it's very common after birth or mc to feel itClick to expand...

good to know! cus i am experience exactly what you did just a day or so behind you! hopefully we get our BFP together! :hugs: then we can follow eachother around on threads haha


----------



## Finallytrying

Hopefully I get implantation bleeding this time, I didn't last time and just spotted for three weeks.. Today I am feeling very positive about this and hope we all get our bfp and sticky beans.


----------



## Lisaloo82

Finallytrying said:


> I have read a chemical pregnancy is a pregnancy confirmed at home but not by a dr with blood work or ultra sound... I could be wrong though

Ye think that's about it. I think it's not medically classed as a mc if it's before a heartbeat could have been detected on u/s. so 3-5 weeks preg. I'd never heard of it before until I joined her and then it happened to me x


----------



## Finallytrying

Well today was my birthday and the only thing I want is a baby, I don't care if it's late bit I want a baby this year :)


----------



## Little J

Finallytrying said:


> Well today was my birthday and the only thing I want is a baby, I don't care if it's late bit I want a baby this year :)

Happy birthday love!!! :hugs:

We will get it... who knows maybe youll get 2!! A gal in my old thread when our due dates were in Dec. she had tried for almost 3 years.... and she just found out shes having twins! I know shes for sure thinking it was worth the wait


----------



## hopeforbfp

Happy birthday Finally!!! I have no doubt in my mind that we will all be pregnant this year. Unfortunately I think we have all missed the cut off for a 2012 baby. I think maybe not, there could be some December babies still. My birthday is in September so that's when I would like to be pregnant by:) ugh and this time I'm not telling anyone until I'm showing lol. 

Little J- I read somewhere that if you take baby aspirin before ovulation, it can increase your chance of having twins. I don't know if it's true or not.


----------



## Finallytrying

Thanks ladies, I'm okay with a 2013 baby before misscarying I had it all planned to when and when I didn't want to have a baby bit now I don't care what month or day or anything because I realized how hard it can be to even just there


----------



## Little J

Ill take what i can get!! 1-2 even 3! haha I only did it to help my uterus get back to normal bc my 2nd MC was pretty heavy.... so if no BFP this time around then ill only use the baby aspirin after Ov from then on out. 

Finally- I know what you mean! you read about how to have better chances conceiving a boy/girl, or tyring to get the due date around a specific date, but really as long as i have a healthy baby i dont care! Who woulda thought it was alot harder than we thought! We were taught in school if we sneezed by a boy we would get pregnant haha


----------



## cathgibbs

Finallytrying said:


> Thanks ladies, I'm okay with a 2013 baby before misscarying I had it all planned to when and when I didn't want to have a baby bit now I don't care what month or day or anything because I realized how hard it can be to even just there

me too hun, i didnt want a boy or a december baby but right now i dont care i just want anything!!!! xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

Ya when we started trying I was like okay we can have early November no December January and February are okay no march April or may and the rest of the months are good ( this is all related to the hubbys work schedule) but now I don't even care it could be a Christmas day baby and I'll be happy


----------



## Little J

See, i was hopin my last pregnancy would for sure stick bc my B-day is Dec. 12th.... so that woulda been nice to have a december baby.... but now were shooting for this time bc if it is itd be somewhat close to hubbys birthday in Feb!


----------



## baby_bray

This last MC, the due date was Christmas Day, a sort of a scary idea, but I had started to think of it as my special little Christmas present...I'd take any date, any gender...

I'll admit it (and there's nothing wrong with admitting it, lol) that I secretly hope for a boy rather than a girl, I'd love either, but I can just "see" my hubby working on a car (his hobby) with a little boy trying to look over the side to "help"...
I know it's a "crazy" thought, I realize it, but sometimes I feel like my MC was my "chance" at my little boy.....
I would love a girl like crazy, it's not that I don't want one, and I could still see a little girl trying to peek over under the hood of a car with my hubby just as easily...but I already feel bad for even thinking that I feel like if I get pregnant again that my "boy" is gone and I feel like I'll "end up" with a girl next time...and I feel bad for even thinking it...anyone else have similar thoughts?


----------



## Finallytrying

Yes I feel like I lost our girl, my husband really wanted/wants a girl and for some reason I want to call the baby we lost lily (like an Easter lily) because we lost around that time but I just have this feeling that she was a girl and now were going to "pop" out boys and will have to wait till I'm older to have girls, thankfully the hubby is older and he is the one who has to get older for it to happen


----------



## hopeforbfp

I felt so strongly that my first pregnancy was a boy which is what I really want (mainly to use my fathers name) that I felt like I lost my little boy. The second pregnancy I didn't have that strong feeling so I convinced myself it was a girl so now I just don't know what I will feel like next time. I just love seeing little baby girls but the thought of snuggling up with a little boy just melts my heart. Ugh I really don't care anymore I just want a baby. After all this trouble with keeping a baby I'm starting to feel as though I should keep the sex a surprise.


----------



## cathgibbs

I think after a MC your just so grateful for anything! i always wanted a late in the year baby so i could get back into shape for the summer and i wouldnt be pregnant on my birthday (so selfish) so i could drink but now i would give up drinking forever!! xxx


----------



## Little J

hubby and i would like a boy first then a little girl sooo the big brother can protect the little sister, but we dont care which comes first. We just want a little baby to hold in our arms that came from us :hugs:


----------



## baby_bray

The thread's been slow the last few days...how are you ladies doing? How's everyone feeling?
I'm currently 5DPO and regular cycle symptoms so far, nothing out of the ordinary or anything to write home about. I trying to stay cautiously optimistic...deep down I don't feel like it'll be this cycle, but I'm trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## Finallytrying

Well it's mothers day today and I feel sad, but I have asli felt some craampyness so hopefully that is implantation and will see spotting soon I have a few more days before I test but it was definately something. I have also been with family all weekend and been talking about what happened which makes me feel better but really sad too. I have drank this weekend but after today I may have a glass of wine or two but to make it so my family doesn't ask questions about anything I have to "pretend" alcohol is nothing


----------



## cathgibbs

AF showed up yesterday after 4 weeks 2 days after my MC, quite happy but quite sad, glad that my body wasnt messed up too much!! GL to all those in the tww!! xxxx


----------



## Little J

sorry Cath:hugs:

i dont have too many symptoms to rave about either..... all typical PMS symptoms (which mocks pregnancy symptoms as well! :thumbup:) but im not getting my hopes up as i am not as confident bc no sore BBs like i usually get when i get my BFP....

this weekend will be the real test! it cant come soon enough!

I am having alot of creammy white CM.... i never noticed this much before tho?


----------



## cathgibbs

FX hun you may get your :bfp: !!!! exciting times!! xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

I also am have quite a bit of creamy white cm but other than that and lower back aches that's it for today. Hubby really wants me to be pregnant this time around, I don't see why he didn't think that a week and a half ago when it mattered but atleast he is on board and will be happy if it happens.... I want to be so bad


----------



## baby_bray

I had that creamy white CM before my BFP this last time. It was one of my things that actually tipped me off, I usually dry up pretty quickly after OVing.

It was the creamy CM, the excess salivation and the sore bbs that were my top symptoms.

I'm just 6DPO, I had tingly sensitive nips the last few days but I'm not feeling much of anything today. My CM hasn't dried up yet which is kind of a good sign and I'm definitely not quite drooling like last time...maybe a bit more than usual, but I'm able to keep it in my mouth, lol.

Not "out", but nothing that really says "pregnant" yet....


----------



## sara3337

hopeforbfp said:


> I felt so strongly that my first pregnancy was a boy which is what I really want (mainly to use my fathers name) that I felt like I lost my little boy. The second pregnancy I didn't have that strong feeling so I convinced myself it was a girl so now I just don't know what I will feel like next time. I just love seeing little baby girls but the thought of snuggling up with a little boy just melts my heart. Ugh I really don't care anymore I just want a baby. After all this trouble with keeping a baby I'm starting to feel as though I should keep the sex a surprise.

Amazing , I felt strongly I had a boy too :(


----------



## sara3337

cathgibbs said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> just vomited and iv been to the toilet 8 times today and its 4.45pm........... starting to feel a bit optimistic! xx
> 
> if ur having symptoms like that, u should for sure get a + HPT. Have u taken one?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep iv worked it out I'm only 6 dpo so its neg but I got a frer coming so ill use that on Sunday so fx! XxxClick to expand...

Hi was wondering if u got your first period after MC? I havent yet. I MC on 20/4. I start having PMS now.


----------



## Finallytrying

Well tonight I am feeling a little like I am not going to be pregnant this time around but I so hope that I am wrong... It's like I need a magic ball so I can just be excited until my bfp comes or just know that I don't need to anticipate anything... :/ the only symptoms o had last time were a sore tail bone and sore nipples after like 12 dpo


----------



## cathgibbs

sara3337 said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> just vomited and iv been to the toilet 8 times today and its 4.45pm........... starting to feel a bit optimistic! xx
> 
> if ur having symptoms like that, u should for sure get a + HPT. Have u taken one?Click to expand...
> 
> Yep iv worked it out I'm only 6 dpo so its neg but I got a frer coming so ill use that on Sunday so fx! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi was wondering if u got your first period after MC? I havent yet. I MC on 20/4. I start having PMS now.Click to expand...

I miscarried on Friday 13th and had my AF on 13th may so exactly 30 days later xxx


----------



## Little J

sara- after my 1st MC in March it took me 3.5 weeks to even Ov! i fell pregnant right away before and AF but i got my + on April 10th... but then i ended up MC 04/17..... so i have yet to get a AF for this cycle but i noticed i Ovd about 05/07 as i had the EWCM! So hopefully this weekend i get my BFP! or AF will be paying a visit by next week

Finally- i notice when i have a small symptom, it goes away...and another one arises... i just wish they all were together so it didnt make me feel like i was trying to symptom spot! Like this morning.... not really crampy like the last few days.... but my nips are getting sore and BB's are starting to get sore (not sure if its bc iv been touching them) but my nips for SURE are sore, cant miss that discomfort. I also have been starting to get small lower backache. 

Im curious to see how this turns out for us!
Remember, a BFP is fair game until AF arrives!!

Somtimes when i test i want to pray in the bathroom its Neg. bc thats what teenage girls do and alot of them turn out BFP:haha: Yea, i think wierd....


----------



## hopeforbfp

I excited for those of you testing soon. Little J you are funny. I love your pray in the bathroom theory. Let me know if it works lol. I still haven't felt ovulation yet. Its been three weeks since my miscarriage so I'm thinking I've got another two or two and half weeks before AF comes. Oh well I guess. I have three weeks left in my current internship so part of me thinks it would be nice to slide by without AF but the other part of me just hopes she comes soon so I can get on with my first cycle back trying. My endocrinologist appointment is this Thursday :happydance: so I'm pretty excited about that even though I know they won't do anything but talk to us. It just feels good to get the process started.


----------



## Little J

hopeforbfp said:


> I excited for those of you testing soon. Little J you are funny. I love your pray in the bathroom theory. Let me know if it works lol. I still haven't felt ovulation yet. Its been three weeks since my miscarriage so I'm thinking I've got another two or two and half weeks before AF comes. Oh well I guess. I have three weeks left in my current internship so part of me thinks it would be nice to slide by without AF but the other part of me just hopes she comes soon so I can get on with my first cycle back trying. My endocrinologist appointment is this Thursday :happydance: so I'm pretty excited about that even though I know they won't do anything but talk to us. It just feels good to get the process started.

with my first MC i didnt get Ov until 3 and a half weeks after i first started bleeding from the MC. It felt like forever!! your close to it happeneing atleast tho! closer than you were yesterday :thumbup:

i really want to test.... but im not as optimistic as i usually am when i was pregnant the last 2 times, hope im wrong! I want to test tomorrow morning but i dont know if thats too early or not? Id be 10 DPO. AHHH i just wanna know before the weekend!


----------



## Little J

sorry for those who are in some other threads as me (cath! :haha:)

but look at what i got this morning. FMU popped up in 3ish min or so!!

i can see a FAINT FAINT line. what do you think!?

regardless im going to go get a blood test done today so i can get my progesterone levels checked. i dont wanna wait all weekend if i can get progesterone supplements if i need them to prevent another loss!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0086.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> sorry for those who are in some other threads as me (cath! :haha:)
> 
> but look at what i got this morning. FMU popped up in 3ish min or so!!
> 
> i can see a FAINT FAINT line. what do you think!?
> 
> regardless im going to go get a blood test done today so i can get my progesterone levels checked. i dont wanna wait all weekend if i can get progesterone supplements if i need them to prevent another loss!

Hahaha dont worry about me hun! the more people that see it the better!! even if we cant see it, a faint line doesnt always show up via a camera, if you can see it you go and get your bloods and do what you have to do xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I see something on your test chick... Go straight to docs and get progesterone tested ASAP! Fingers crossed x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/005992a6.jpg

I tested this morning (been testing every 2 days to see the hcg leaving)... 

The bottom test was this morning and the one up from it is from 2 days ago, which was über faint! I honestly thought this morning I would get a bfn! But it's ever so slightly darker! 

I'm so confused :/


----------



## Little J

Babee_Bugs said:


> https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h177/leannerain/005992a6.jpg
> 
> I tested this morning (been testing every 2 days to see the hcg leaving)...
> 
> The bottom test was this morning and the one up from it is from 2 days ago, which was über faint! I honestly thought this morning I would get a bfn! But it's ever so slightly darker!
> 
> I'm so confused :/

they say the dye in each HPT test differs slightly, so dont worry.... itll be gone within a few days! you can tell it was leaveing ur system pretty quick!


----------



## Little J

oh! and your Wee might have been a little more concentrated today then yesterday


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh more than lightly x


----------



## hopeforbfp

Babes bugs are you getting blood tests done to monitor you Hcg? My doc is making me. Mine was finally down to 3 on Monday I'm not sure why it won't go to 0. This happened last time too. 

Little J I see the line. Congrats girl. Keep us posted on blood work.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Nope I'm not having blood tests, the only hcg test I had was before the d&c... Basically I've just been left too it lol :)


----------



## treazure

Hello, I am another one who had a mc in april, I found out easter morning (8th) that i was preg and by Thurs 12th I had started to bleed heavily. Went to the ER and it was a threatend mc but I knew it was happening. By that Sunday I had passed the baby and I was at 6 weeks. My hcg levels were at 1159 at that time and I have been going to get my readings done since then and Yesterday I went hopefully for the last time. It just brings back sad memories. I skipped two of the visits because I just didn't want to face the facts. But the nurse called me in .. I felt like a little child being told what to do. I have not seen my doc and that fustrating as well especially when they cant tell you a thing about how your body is going to handle this or facts of mc or anything not even a pamplet. smh.. Well I just found this site bc I feel like the pain is trying to wiggle its way back in. and I needed to talk to someone about this.. I have stopped bleeding about 2 almost 3 wks ago and my levels should be finally back to 0 this time.. I would like to get pregnant again and at the same time I am okay if it doesn't happen. I am just wondering now when is my cycle coming. (sigh) cant wait for this to be over.


----------



## Little J

treazure said:


> Hello, I am another one who had a mc in april, I found out easter morning (8th) that i was preg and by Thurs 12th I had started to bleed heavily. Went to the ER and it was a threatend mc but I knew it was happening. By that Sunday I had passed the baby and I was at 6 weeks. My hcg levels were at 1159 at that time and I have been going to get my readings done since then and Yesterday I went hopefully for the last time. It just brings back sad memories. I skipped two of the visits because I just didn't want to face the facts. But the nurse called me in .. I felt like a little child being told what to do. I have not seen my doc and that fustrating as well especially when they cant tell you a thing about how your body is going to handle this or facts of mc or anything not even a pamplet. smh.. Well I just found this site bc I feel like the pain is trying to wiggle its way back in. and I needed to talk to someone about this.. I have stopped bleeding about 2 almost 3 wks ago and my levels should be finally back to 0 this time.. I would like to get pregnant again and at the same time I am okay if it doesn't happen. I am just wondering now when is my cycle coming. (sigh) cant wait for this to be over.

im sorry for your loss hun :hugs:
losses are never easy and im glad we have eachother for support. Everything will get back to normal for the most part soon. I feel like going thru this situation makes us stronger women and it will make us not take our future chidren for granted and cherish them that much more


----------



## treazure

Thanks for encouraging others.. Boyee do we need it.


----------



## cathgibbs

treazure said:


> Hello, I am another one who had a mc in april, I found out easter morning (8th) that i was preg and by Thurs 12th I had started to bleed heavily. Went to the ER and it was a threatend mc but I knew it was happening. By that Sunday I had passed the baby and I was at 6 weeks. My hcg levels were at 1159 at that time and I have been going to get my readings done since then and Yesterday I went hopefully for the last time. It just brings back sad memories. I skipped two of the visits because I just didn't want to face the facts. But the nurse called me in .. I felt like a little child being told what to do. I have not seen my doc and that fustrating as well especially when they cant tell you a thing about how your body is going to handle this or facts of mc or anything not even a pamplet. smh.. Well I just found this site bc I feel like the pain is trying to wiggle its way back in. and I needed to talk to someone about this.. I have stopped bleeding about 2 almost 3 wks ago and my levels should be finally back to 0 this time.. I would like to get pregnant again and at the same time I am okay if it doesn't happen. I am just wondering now when is my cycle coming. (sigh) cant wait for this to be over.

Sorry for your loss hun :hugs: its one of lifes cruel ways,stick to this site and you will feel a lot of comfort,it will be 5 weeks tomorrow that I mc and I can guarantee that ill be in a shitty mood,it does get better but your ok to still feel upset in a few weeks. My af arrived 30 days after the first day of bleeding from mc and I'm using opks to determined when o will arrive xxx


----------



## hopeforbfp

Treazure welcome to the group and I am sorry for your loss. It is nice to be able to talk to people who understand.

I am so upset right now. I had my appointment with the endocrinologist today but stupid traffic made me miss it. I was 20 minutes late so they had to reschedule me. The soonest they could get me in is in two weeks. I'm just so angry at myself for not leaving sooner. I just want to do everything I possibly can to have a healthy baby and I'm just not off to a good start here by missing my appointment.


----------



## Little J

Hope-
youll get to figure it out! Dont worry. I hate when things happen you cant control... always puts a damper on a day. Hope these next 2 weeks fly by fast for you so you can get answers!


----------



## Little J

So the Dr. just prescribed me with Prometrium 200mg a day until the results come back. Thank goodness, i feel like i can breath a little better knowing atleast i am trying somthing to help this beanie :thumbup:


----------



## baby_bray

Little J said:


> So the Dr. just prescribed me with Prometrium 200mg a day until the results come back. Thank goodness, i feel like i can breath a little better knowing atleast i am trying somthing to help this beanie :thumbup:

Glad to hear they were able to do *something*. I have my FXd for you!!! At this point little victories are victories for all of us! Gotta hold on to something!

Ugh...AF got me...but I won't do too much complaining since it also means everything is okay...I'm going to continue on using preseed/softcups/clearblue digi OPKs/baby aspirin/prenatals and BBT

This was the first time ever doing BBT and I liked being able to see what was going on. I OVd later that I really thought I would and my cycle was one day shorter, so my luteal phase was shorter than I expected only 11 days. It may have been from the MC, but it since it was a very early MC and everything about the cycle seemed very normal, we'll see. I've got standing lab orders for checking my progesterone. I may have to ask if the day will change since before I thought I was a standard 14/14, 28day cycle and they'd do the draw on day 21.

I'll probably call in and leave my doc a telephone consult, plus ask her if any of the testing from the antiphospholipid testing came back.


----------



## Little J

just got my progesterone results back. They are low/borderline at 8! GEEZ! no wonder my pregnancies didnt last longer than a few days to a week after a missed AF

I am SOOOO glad to have asked to be put on supplements right away. Now i have to just take them once a day until 12 weeks i think? 

PLEASE BABY STICK!!! Mommy is trying to do all she can to let you see the world!!


----------



## baby_bray

Glad they were able to give you something!!! 
I'm set to have my progesterone checked this month, the lab order is standing. My doc was out, but I should hear tomorrow what day they want to check and how the testing came back for my antiphospholipid testing. 

Last time I talked to her the progesterone was supposed to be day 21 of 28, but this last cycle was 26 days. And I OVd later than I though so my luteal phase was pretty short at only 11 days...
I don't know if they go by how long the cycle is or a specific number of days past ovulation. I BBT chart, so if it's a certain DPO, I'll know as I go...we'll see, I've still got some time either way so hubby comes back in town for good on Thursday so there will be plenty of BDing this cycle!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Has anyone had this happen?

The top test on the pic if from the other day, I honestly thought the next test I would take would be a bfn...

But it was darker and as you can see, ther have got a tiny bit darker...

Has this Happened to anyone, is something wrong?
 



Attached Files:







P1060463.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Little J

Babee_Bugs said:


> Has anyone had this happen?
> 
> The top test on the pic if from the other day, I honestly thought the next test I would take would be a bfn...
> 
> But it was darker and as you can see, ther have got a tiny bit darker...
> 
> Has this Happened to anyone, is something wrong?

it looks pretty faint,. i bet another day or 2 will be gone. remember i bet its all dependent on ur pee concentration hun!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Babee_Bugs said:


> Has anyone had this happen?
> 
> The top test on the pic if from the other day, I honestly thought the next test I would take would be a bfn...
> 
> But it was darker and as you can see, ther have got a tiny bit darker...
> 
> Has this Happened to anyone, is something wrong?

Is it possible you could be pregnant?


----------



## cathgibbs

i was just going to say you might be pregnant again hun, iv read on the net that some women ov straight after a mc xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I forgot to say that the top test was from last week and I've tested everyday since... So the bottom test is the most recent.

There is a possibility I could be pregnant... But I think by now it would of been a lot darker?


----------



## Barnabibear

Hi, just popped in to post. I had a miscarriage on 13th April, just as cathgibbs who started this post. I had the D&C on 13th April. Still waiting for my periods to return. Really worried nothing has happened yet and and starting to panic a bit. Stressing out doesn't help but was wondering how long it took for people to get their period back? Should I be worried? Its been 6 weeks and nothing....


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi hun, my periods took exactly 30 days to come back, i had MC naturally though and i know if you have a D&C it can take a while, FX it wont be much longer xxx


----------



## Little J

i had a natural MC as well and it took my 3 1/2 weeks to even OV! so its does take a while for some people... especially if you had a D&C. I think they say if 8 weeks rolls around and still nothing to go into the Dr. and have them give you somthing to jump start your cycle


----------



## hopeforbfp

My miscarriage was 4 weeks ago and I'm still waiting for signs of ovulation. I don't track it but I usually feel it so it could have happened without me knowing. Anyway I think mine will be at least 6 weeks so I'm right there with you. Have you taken a pregnancy test just to be sure?


----------



## Barnabibear

hopeforbfp said:


> My miscarriage was 4 weeks ago and I'm still waiting for signs of ovulation. I don't track it but I usually feel it so it could have happened without me knowing. Anyway I think mine will be at least 6 weeks so I'm right there with you. Have you taken a pregnancy test just to be sure?

Sorry for your loss sweetie. Taken a test every couple of days since being late but BFN all the way. Haven't got any of my usual signs either so positive I'm not. I thought my LP would stay the same but knew ovulation would be effected. Usually a regular 28 day cycle, ov on day 15 or 16. This d&c cycle ov was day 24! So, was really pleased when that finally happened but 17 DPO now. Fingers crossed you we get our AF soon, I'm usually hoping it would be late and now I'm praying it will turn up!


----------



## smythdm

I never ovulated immediately after my mc (temping, OPK, and CBFM - plus I didn't feel it, and I usually do). I then got AF 30 days after the mc bleeding started...


----------



## Trishg21

Hi ladies-

Just popping in for a quick update. I had my miscarriage on 4/23 and it looks as if I ovulated last week! Pretty sure there is no way for me to be pregnant this month because we missed our window but I'm relieved that we will be starting over in a week or so.


----------



## cathgibbs

Yay!!! OPKs are getting darker!!! I def did not OV when i thought so that means my cycle is more or less back to normal if i OV within the next 3 days! YAY!! so happy!! and me and OH have DTD last night the night before and will be doing it tonight, tomorrow morning (hopefully) tomorrow night and Saturday so i think we will most def catch the egg!! haha 



Itsdarker in real life xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ooo it's getting there... Fingers crossed x


----------



## cathgibbs

i know im getting all excited now! it looks a lot darker in real life haha just shown my friend in work and she said it looks really dark  happy now xxx


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay Cath that is so exciting. I don't have any opks but yesterday I finally started feeling pre ovulation pains and pressures. Just two more weeks till AF then. My luteal phase was always 14 days. I have my pap biopsy thing today though so I'm sure I'll be crampy so at least I was able to feel ovulation coming before it was masked by my appointment.


----------



## Little J

hopeforbfp said:


> Yay Cath that is so exciting. I don't have any opks but yesterday I finally started feeling pre ovulation pains and pressures. Just two more weeks till AF then. My luteal phase was always 14 days. I have my pap biopsy thing today though so I'm sure I'll be crampy so at least I was able to feel ovulation coming before it was masked by my appointment.

yea, ull feel crampy.... i had a biopsy done (everything turned out fine tho, just my cervical cells proliferating) and its the wierdest feeling..... its not like a pain feeling, its just an awkward internal feeling bc they take like an "alligator" forcept and clip off a peice of cervical tissue. they might use monsel solution or silver nitrate stick (which looks like a match stick) to stop bleeding. And you might have some black dicharge looking stuff/goop from it, so id recommend wearing a panty liner. 

Good luck hun! Im sure everything will be fine!


----------



## hopeforbfp

Little J said:


> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Yay Cath that is so exciting. I don't have any opks but yesterday I finally started feeling pre ovulation pains and pressures. Just two more weeks till AF then. My luteal phase was always 14 days. I have my pap biopsy thing today though so I'm sure I'll be crampy so at least I was able to feel ovulation coming before it was masked by my appointment.
> 
> yea, ull feel crampy.... i had a biopsy done (everything turned out fine tho, just my cervical cells proliferating) and its the wierdest feeling..... its not like a pain feeling, its just an awkward internal feeling bc they take like an "alligator" forcept and clip off a peice of cervical tissue. they might use monsel solution or silver nitrate stick (which looks like a match stick) to stop bleeding. And you might have some black dicharge looking stuff/goop from it, so id recommend wearing a panty liner.
> 
> Good luck hun! Im sure everything will be fine!Click to expand...

Do you know if this procedure weakens the cervix making me wait yet another month to TTC or is it minimal?


----------



## Little J

hopeforbfp said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Yay Cath that is so exciting. I don't have any opks but yesterday I finally started feeling pre ovulation pains and pressures. Just two more weeks till AF then. My luteal phase was always 14 days. I have my pap biopsy thing today though so I'm sure I'll be crampy so at least I was able to feel ovulation coming before it was masked by my appointment.
> 
> yea, ull feel crampy.... i had a biopsy done (everything turned out fine tho, just my cervical cells proliferating) and its the wierdest feeling..... its not like a pain feeling, its just an awkward internal feeling bc they take like an "alligator" forcept and clip off a peice of cervical tissue. they might use monsel solution or silver nitrate stick (which looks like a match stick) to stop bleeding. And you might have some black dicharge looking stuff/goop from it, so id recommend wearing a panty liner.
> 
> Good luck hun! Im sure everything will be fine!Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know if this procedure weakens the cervix making me wait yet another month to TTC or is it minimal?Click to expand...

itll be minimal, even if they have to sample a few spots on your cervix itll be fine. If down the line u wouod need a Cone biopsy (which they only do for women with HSIL=high grade lessions) then its a little different story. They tend to not do Cone biopsy on women of child bearing age bc it can cause in incompitent cervix. So they usually doa LEEP which is there they basically burn off the lining of all the malignant/bad cells. You will be fine tho hun, your not near that stage at all.

The cramps are like bad AF cramps, but it only lasts a few hours


----------



## hopeforbfp

Whew I survived the doctor. They had to biopsy three little spots. They said if the results come back the same low grade it was the first time then they will give me a year to try and fight off the virus myself and then do another pap. She also said it looked like I was ovulating right now with the discharge she saw sorry if tmi. So woo only two more weeks till AF. I knew that is what I was feeling.


----------



## cathgibbs

ohhhhh thats good hun!!!! when will the results come back?? im sure everything will be fine! xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Just got this today!!,

Strange considering I got a BFN 3 days ago... What's going on :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







e1d2930f.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## hopeforbfp

I'll get the results in about a week. Hmm babee, I didnt know you ever got a BFN I thought they were staying light. I really think a blood test is going to be the only way you'll know what's going on. When is AF due again?


----------



## Little J

hopeforbfp said:


> Whew I survived the doctor. They had to biopsy three little spots. They said if the results come back the same low grade it was the first time then they will give me a year to try and fight off the virus myself and then do another pap. She also said it looked like I was ovulating right now with the discharge she saw sorry if tmi. So woo only two more weeks till AF. I knew that is what I was feeling.

im sure your body will be strong enought to fight it off! Just try and stay stress free !


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hopeforbfp said:


> I'll get the results in about a week. Hmm babee, I didnt know you ever got a BFN I thought they were staying light. I really think a blood test is going to be the only way you'll know what's going on. When is AF due again?

Yeh I got a bfn on the 23rd... I did another test today and it's still positive.. Arghh I'm soo confused :shrug:

My cycles before I got pregnant were 29 days.. I'm now 2 days late if you go by previous cycles, (I do know there can vary after a MC)... So I'm in the dark of when to expect it


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hey ladies, 
Long time no talk. Any update babee? Did AF ever come for you. AF finally arrived for me today and I'm so excited. 

Cath- I just saw in your sig that you are pregnant. Congrats!!!

Little J- How are things going with you?

I had my appointment with the endocrinologist. I really didn't find anything out that fantastic but he did tell me that low progesterone does not cause miscarriages. He said that a pregnancy is bad to begin with that causes the low progesterone so I thought that was kind of interesting. He said he would give me supplements if I wanted piece of mind though after I'm pregnant. He seemed really nice though so I'm excited for the journey to begin again.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Hunnie... I'm on CD41 no AF in sight...

I'm still getting positive tests, this one was from tonight.

Been to the doctors, who have given me antibiotics as they think I may have an infection and I'm getting sent fora full blood work up and a ultrasound scan to see if anything was left over :(
 



Attached Files:







a30c54c4.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## baby_bray

No luck the first cycle after my MC. On to the next cycle~ I'm 5DPO now, plenty of BDing around the time of OV, so I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## sara3337

hopeforbfp said:


> Hey ladies,
> Long time no talk. Any update babee? Did AF ever come for you. AF finally arrived for me today and I'm so excited.
> 
> Cath- I just saw in your sig that you are pregnant. Congrats!!!
> 
> Little J- How are things going with you?
> 
> I had my appointment with the endocrinologist. I really didn't find anything out that fantastic but he did tell me that low progesterone does not cause miscarriages. He said that a pregnancy is bad to begin with that causes the low progesterone so I thought that was kind of interesting. He said he would give me supplements if I wanted piece of mind though after I'm pregnant. He seemed really nice though so I'm excited for the journey to begin again.

It is such a relief that low progesterone does not cause miscarriages. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## sara3337

baby_bray said:


> No luck the first cycle after my MC. On to the next cycle~ I'm 5DPO now, plenty of BDing around the time of OV, so I've got my fingers crossed!

I am 5DPO too and lots of Bding :)). I MC in April 21.


----------



## sara3337

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey Hunnie... I'm on CD41 no AF in sight...
> 
> I'm still getting positive tests, this one was from tonight.
> 
> Been to the doctors, who have given me antibiotics as they think I may have an infection and I'm getting sent fora full blood work up and a ultrasound scan to see if anything was left over :(

But isnt that the control line? or this is a different test?


----------



## cathgibbs

my digi confirmed it ;-) im actually starting to believe it now! xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Woohooooo cath congrats Hunnie....


Sara the test line is on the left and the control one is on the right :)

Well here's today's test :(
 



Attached Files:







1056077b.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Little J

wahoo congrats Cath!!

Hope- i actually beleive progesterone DOES help sustain a pregnancy.... its helped alot of women carry full term to healthy babies who have had low/borderline levels. If you dont have good enough levels of progesterone then it causes you to get a period sloughing off the baby and the endometrial lining.... so you need your levels to be in a "average" range to prevent this. I am a full on beleiver of progesterone for ladies that are low/borderline...... its helped me thus far and i have had 2 early MC bc of having low progesterone and not taking supplements. All Dr.s beleive different things and my Dr. beleives maintaining progesterone helps and i am beleving this as well as i am proof it has already. I am already a week and a half passed my early MC milestone. Now the next step is seeing baby on my scan next week.

Please keep me in and baby in your thoughts for this! 

I am doing well, i get a little queezy during the day somtimes but not bad enough where i need to run to the the bathroom and puke. My scan is next week wed. so im excited yet scared at the same time!

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Little J

Babee_Bugs said:


> Woohooooo cath congrats Hunnie....
> 
> 
> Sara the test line is on the left and the control one is on the right :)
> 
> Well here's today's test :(

i see a very faint line..... did u ask your Dr. why its taking so long to come down?


----------



## cathgibbs

Thanks LittleJ x


----------



## hopeforbfp

Yay Cath you must be on cloud 9. 

Little J- I had done my research on progesterone before the doctor and I was actually really disappointed he wasn't a believer. I thought that would be the answer to all my problems but doc was not quit as gungho as me. He did say you will miscarry if your progesterone is low but he said the cause of the low progesterone is an already faulty pregnancy. He said if it is a bad pregnancy then the supplements will only help sustain it for so long. I'm just so confused. I don't know what to believe. He also told me he gets patients that are full believers of needing the supplements so he prescribes it anyway. He said it can't hurt you and the stress moms have without it does more harm than good. Im almost positive I'll ask for some when I get my BFP.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh I forgot to add, you and your LO are definitely in my thoughts and I wish you all the luck in the world for your scan. You won't need it though, I'm sure this is your rainbow baby


----------



## cathgibbs

Ladies do you think i should ask for the supplements when i see my Dr on Wednesday? I think the reason behind my mc was twins though as i passed 2 placentas and i know miscarrying (excuse my spelling) of twins is very common in my family so i think its more genetics than anything else? xxx


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> Ladies do you think i should ask for the supplements when i see my Dr on Wednesday? I think the reason behind my mc was twins though as i passed 2 placentas and i know miscarrying (excuse my spelling) of twins is very common in my family so i think its more genetics than anything else? xxx

u can always ask your Dr. to get your progesterone levels checked bc your worried with your MC history. 

I am also taking 1 low dose adult aspirin daily as well, which i self prescribed and my Dr. says its ok. Women that have had mulitple early Mc's Dr.s have been presribing the aspirin bc it can hurt but it might help

I also kinda figured i may have had a hormone inbalance, as my periods before getting pregnant were SUPER light and my cycles were about 33-34 days long. My periods would only last about 3 days and if i didnt have to change them to prevent getting an infection i could probably get by with only using 3 tampons all together each cycle. This is what leads me to think my progesterone levels were a little off. BUT who knows...


----------



## cathgibbs

yeh im seeing him on wednesday and iv also asked to see the nruse after him as im going to ask him for my bloods to be doing to measure progestrone etc and only the nurse can do that 

i self prescribed baby aspirin aswell and i was in 2 minds whether to continue it as iv got my bfp but as its only 75mg it cant hurt can it? 

Did you tell your dr about that LittleJ x


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> yeh im seeing him on wednesday and iv also asked to see the nruse after him as im going to ask him for my bloods to be doing to measure progestrone etc and only the nurse can do that
> 
> i self prescribed baby aspirin aswell and i was in 2 minds whether to continue it as iv got my bfp but as its only 75mg it cant hurt can it?
> 
> Did you tell your dr about that LittleJ x

Yes i told my Dr. and she says its ok. Its not enough to do anything to myself or the baby but def. let your Dr. know your taking it. My Dr. is pretty layed back and thus far has done everything i had asked as for testing etc which has put my mind at ease. If this pregnancy all goes well thru the first tri, ill stop the baby aspirin when i stop taking the progesterone supplements which is between 10-12 weeks bc thats when the placenta takes over


----------



## sara3337

cathgibbs said:


> my digi confirmed it ;-) im actually starting to believe it now! xxx
> 
> View attachment 414935

Congratulationsssssssssssss


----------



## sara3337

Babee_Bugs said:


> Woohooooo cath congrats Hunnie....
> 
> 
> Sara the test line is on the left and the control one is on the right :)
> 
> Well here's today's test :(

How far along are u hun? The line is very faint, hard to see


----------



## sara3337

hopeforbfp said:


> Oh I forgot to add, you and your LO are definitely in my thoughts and I wish you all the luck in the world for your scan. You won't need it though, I'm sure this is your rainbow baby

Did the Dr say what was the reason of your MC's? Have checked ur cervics for Bacterial infections?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Woohoooooo I'm actually indeed pregnant :)

Digi confirmed it yesterday on my 26th birthday... I can't believe it I'm in utter shock x


----------



## cathgibbs

oh yeh congrats hun!!!! your a day ahead of me woohooo xxx


----------



## Little J

congrats Babee!

Im so glad things are working out for everyone!:happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you ladies...

Cath I'm not 100% I'm only going by when I thought I felt ovulation pain.. So it could all change when I get my early scans :)


----------



## cathgibbs

What did your digi say hun x


----------



## hopeforbfp

sara3337 said:


> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add, you and your LO are definitely in my thoughts and I wish you all the luck in the world for your scan. You won't need it though, I'm sure this is your rainbow baby
> 
> Did the Dr say what was the reason of your MC's? Have checked ur cervics for Bacterial infections?Click to expand...

No they did not give me a cause for my miscarriages. The doc said he doesn't think I will find a cause and that they were completely random and unrelated. I did have a biopsy of my cervix due to the abnormal pap but they didn't say anything about checking for bacterial infections. I just got bloods done to check for clotting disorders and it all came back fine. I have a sonohystergram scheduled for thursday to make sure there are no abnormalities in my uterus.


----------



## sara3337

hopeforbfp said:


> sara3337 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeforbfp said:
> 
> 
> Oh I forgot to add, you and your LO are definitely in my thoughts and I wish you all the luck in the world for your scan. You won't need it though, I'm sure this is your rainbow baby
> 
> Did the Dr say what was the reason of your MC's? Have checked ur cervics for Bacterial infections?Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not give me a cause for my miscarriages. The doc said he doesn't think I will find a cause and that they were completely random and unrelated. I did have a biopsy of my cervix due to the abnormal pap but they didn't say anything about checking for bacterial infections. I just got bloods done to check for clotting disorders and it all came back fine. I have a sonohystergram scheduled for thursday to make sure there are no abnormalities in my uterus.Click to expand...

It won't hurt to take a swab of your cervics and check for bacteria, They found bacteria in my cervics when I mc and they gave me antibiotics to take for a month. They even said the bacteria could become active again :(. I have studies microbiology thats why I am worried about bacteria :))


----------



## Babee_Bugs

cathgibbs said:


> What did your digi say hun x

It said 1-2 on the 7th June.... I started bleeding yesterday :(


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh hun :-( bleeding like spotting or AF :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## sara3337

cathgibbs said:


> Oh hun :-( bleeding like spotting or AF :hugs: xxxxxxx

Ohh I think its better to check ur hcg level asap


----------



## Babee_Bugs

cathgibbs said:


> Oh hun :-( bleeding like spotting or AF :hugs: xxxxxxx

It's red :( it's not huge amounts, but it's enough for me to think hmmm something isn't right...

I got a hcg blood test took yesterday but I won't know the results untill a weeks time :(


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Got an appointment with doctor today, gonna try and get another blood test done tomorrow, so then I can know if my hcg is going up or down :(


----------



## sara3337

Babee_Bugs said:


> Got an appointment with doctor today, gonna try and get another blood test done tomorrow, so then I can know if my hcg is going up or down :(

I think ur dr can make an urgent result request. They can do it within an hour. They did it for me in emergency when I was Mc


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm in the UK though... Things here take days and days!

I won't know the results off my first hcg test from yesterday till next week :( but I'm hoping to get another one tomorrow, so then I've got something for it to be compared too, as just one lot isn't going to tell much, just a number... So I do really need a second lot to either see if it's doubling or coming down


----------



## cathgibbs

Cant you go to your hospital and have the blood done hun as you can get the results back same day, thats what i had to do after the mc xxx i hope its not the worst xxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm gonna try the doctor first and see what they can do... If not I'll go to the hospital! We have to go out of town to a hospital now, as out a&e closed last year... It's a right pain int he backside, especially when I live a 5 minute walk away from the hospital


----------



## cathgibbs

ahhhhhh i bloody hate that!! they closed an a&e by me to 'save money' and the nearest one is 15 miles away and is very hard to be accessed by public transport!! i really hope its just implantation bleeding hun, is it just when you wipe? any cramps? xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well I'm pretty sure I've just miscarried, went to the toilet and something just fell out, had a look at it, and Im sure it's the sac etc :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun im so sorry :hugs: such a horrible thing for us to have to go through, have you managed to get a drs appointment xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh I'm going today x


----------



## cathgibbs

Keep us updated hun xxx


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh Babee I'm so sorry. I just logged on and seems I missed a terrible conversation today. Were you taking any additional supplements like baby aspirin or progesterone? I'm sure your doctor can refer you to an endocrinologist now. Hang in there, we are all here if you need to talk.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

No I wasn't taking anything, other than folic acid, drinking water eating healthy...

It's all been a horrible nightmare, my doctor is useless! my hcg was 57 on the 13th so I seen her yesterday and asked about a repeat beta for today and she refused, but to go back in 2 weeks. I wanted that beta, because I wanted to know if it was going down as it should

I tested again today, and it's DARKER...

Doctors don't want to know what I've got to say, I'm sure she thinks I'm nuts, I told her I was roughly 4-5 weeks by going when I ovulated. Her reply was "how do you know when you ovulated?"... I was like well when you have been trying for nearly 3 years you learn about your body etc with ovulation tests, your body signs, your CM fluid etc and she was like well come back in 2 weeks for a repeat blood test!

I've had enough!... I've felt like I've been hitting my head off a brick wall for weeks and weeks... I just want all this to go away so I can just get on with my life :(


----------



## cathgibbs

oh hun i know what you mean about Drs! we know our bodies better than anyone!!!! i hope everything is ok for you chick i really do.

Had my results back my Progestrone is 69 but my hcg is 431 i think i would have been 17dpo when i had them done is that low im starting to panic? my hcg was at 641 when i mc at 6 weeks xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

It sounds good to me Hunnie... All goes by how it looks in 48 hours x


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh babee your doctor makes me angry and I don't even have to deal with her. That's very strange that your test is even darker. Did the bleeding stop? Could it be possible that you were pregnant with twins before and only miscarried one since you've had problems getting negative pregnancy tests since your last mc. Or maybe twins this time and you only lost one if the test is getting darker. I have no idea how any of this works so I'm just throwing this out there. I just can't believe your doc won't do a blood test. It's not like it takes much time and it's your insurance/money paying for it so why should she care. 

Cath I think HCG looks good for barely 4 weeks. My last pregnancy started out around 46 for my first blood. I know nothing about progesterone levels. Let us know if you find out anymore about that and where it should be. I want to get mine checked asap for next pregnancy and I'd like to know what I'm looking for.


----------



## cathgibbs

Hey hun, yeh i was 4+3 when i had that test and iv googled and the average for 4 weeks since LMP was 421 i think so im just over average, got another test tomorrow then one monday so we will know more then regarding the numbers doubling etc, i got such a good feeling about it this time!! in the UK Drs ae very reluctant to listen to us, thats why i demanded my bloods done for peace of mind and i have an early scan booked as i self referred it myself, Drs are different all over the country and some like Babee-Bugs Dr seems like 'they know best and wont co-operate with you' xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My doctors are Twats... I hate them... In the UK we don't pay for treatment, we don't need insurance, sometimes I wish I did if that meant I got extra care or could get someone who could understand what's going here.

I'm going to the early pregnancy unit on Monday, I need answers! I need anther blood test, I give up with the doctors so now I'll go to the hospital.

Bleeding has gone from red to a dusky pink shade but is like creamy and not see through... Only there when I wipe. So yeh I'm confused!

I've also thought about maybes I was pregnant with twins and miscarried one? That's the only thing I can sort of think that could be plausible here, but come Monday I should know a bit more x


----------



## cathgibbs

Well I didn't get a blood test within 48 hours but had one today and its 859 so hasn't risen a great deal since Wednesday.

I'm thinking maybe twins? Your digi keeps rising so that means hcg is risen and that def wouldn't happen xxx


----------



## sara3337

Babee_Bugs said:


> My doctors are Twats... I hate them... In the UK we don't pay for treatment, we don't need insurance, sometimes I wish I did if that meant I got extra care or could get someone who could understand what's going here.
> 
> I'm going to the early pregnancy unit on Monday, I need answers! I need anther blood test, I give up with the doctors so now I'll go to the hospital.
> 
> Bleeding has gone from red to a dusky pink shade but is like creamy and not see through... Only there when I wipe. So yeh I'm confused!
> 
> I've also thought about maybes I was pregnant with twins and miscarried one? That's the only thing I can sort of think that could be plausible here, but come Monday I should know a bit more x

Sorry to hear what u r going through. When I mc last time here in Au just went to emergency and the did blood tests and got results within an hour. Not sure what the system is in uk


----------



## hopeforbfp

Wow Babee health care is free in UK. That sounds nice to some like me from the US but I can certainly see the downside in your situation of doctors doing whatever they choose to do. Your digi keeps going up? I'm assuming Cath was talking about you. I must have missed that post. 

Cath was it 3 days between your bloods? Did your doctor sound concerned or anything? I would definitely get a third one.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Hey Sara I just saw your ticker. Last day of your cycle, any luck?


----------



## cathgibbs

No he sounded fine,he said the level is normal for 4weeks&6 days but it seems like it hasn't gone up that much in 3 days,got another Monday,they were really impressed with my progestrone tho so that's something xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

Hi ladies it's been a little while since I have been on here it took for what felt like forever to ovulate which was within s day or two ago in cd24 or 25 and now I am in the waiting game again for two weeks.. Congrats to all of you that are pregnant again this gives me hope for us


----------



## cathgibbs

About half hour ago I had brown discharge :-/ xxx


----------



## Finallytrying

I hope it's nothing bad.. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well this morning I got a digital that said "pregnant 2-3", my lines are super dark! So there is deffo something going on, for it to keep producing hcg... Whether that's a baby or left over tissue I don't know. But hopefully the hospital will be able to help me on Monday.

Don't get me wrong, I love having doctors and hospitals for free, but sometimes I feel you don't get the treat,ent you deserve and you can't make demands, as it's just not in the NHS budget... But yet if you paid for your healthcare, then you could sort of take some control and get what you needed, because your paying for it.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Cath brown tends to mean old... But I understand the fear of seeing anything down there that shouldn't be there, especially aft a miscarriage... Fingers crossed it's over with now x


----------



## cathgibbs

I know hun,the hospital was saying how good my progestrone was and now this,I'm thinking the worst,its stopped now but I'm dreading waking up and see blood :-( xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Fingers crossed Hunnie, that's the last of it :) x


----------



## sara3337

hopeforbfp said:


> Hey Sara I just saw your ticker. Last day of your cycle, any luck?

Hi thx for asking. Yes got mu bfp. Did a test 12 dpo and one today. All nice and dark. Hope the baby sticks for the 9 months.


----------



## hopeforbfp

Congrats Sara fingers crossed for you. I hope that I'm not far behind. Hoping to ovulate in a few days but we are getting a jump start on the BDing. I had my hystersonogram and everything looked good so next step for me is to just get pregnant. 

Babee I see your ticker is back, what's going on? I'm so happy for you.

Cath I saw your signature too :cry: I'm sending big big hugs your way :hugs:
I'm so sorry honey.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I got my blood hcg tested on the 13th it was 57...

On the 18th I went to the a&e and got my blood retested and it was 486

I got my blood retested today and I'm just waiting for he results to come through :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hopeforbfp

Wow so do you think it was twins? Eeek that is so great. Keep us posted.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My HCG today was 624... I'm thinking I may of lost a twin, hence the higher second beta test? I don't know

I'm seeing my doctor in the morning x


----------



## amommy

HUGS, hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## sara3337

cathgibbs said:


> oh hun i know what you mean about Drs! we know our bodies better than anyone!!!! i hope everything is ok for you chick i really do.
> 
> Had my results back my Progestrone is 69 but my hcg is 431 i think i would have been 17dpo when i had them done is that low im starting to panic? my hcg was at 641 when i mc at 6 weeks xxx

I recon the figures are very good. Dont worry. I looked on a web site and hcg for 18dpo is around 207 , urs is much higher. My hcg was 1590 when I mc last time 6 weeks. And baby didnt grow more than 4 weeks or so.


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun, it was an ectopic :-( got to go back to hospital to see what treatment will be done as my HCG is rising even though they thought it would resolve itself :-(

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

cathgibbs said:


> Thank you hun, it was an ectopic :-( got to go back to hospital to see what treatment will be done as my HCG is rising even though they thought it would resolve itself :-(
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xxx

Awww Hunnie... I'm also query ectopic..

Have they scanned you or re did your betas? X


----------



## hopeforbfp

Cath that's terrible. How did they discover ectopic? Hopefully since it was caught really early they will be able to take care of it with no harm to you or your tubes. 

Babee did you see the doc? Any news on your front?


----------



## cathgibbs

Morning all,I ended up having the injection as ny hcg was rising was in hospital for 13 hours altogether,I cried my eyes out after it as to me i felt like I was having an abortion,obv it had to be done as the pregnancy was still continuing...the worst bit was that oh add not allowed in the room when they gave me the injection :-( its my birthday tomorrow and I feel like Shit :-( xxx

I was having all signs of internal bleeding hun so had to go to a&e xxx


----------



## PopTart28

Hi I hope you both dont mind me joining your journeys.
I had a mc in april at almost 9 weeks between the dates when you both did and had to go in for a scan to check everything had come away cleanly as its was very painful and i was bleeding for 8days and they expected eptopic - it wasn't!

we waited a month before trying again to get my body back in the swing of it and unfortunately am going through my second mc at the moment i was 7weeks gone. 
 
So once again ive been told to wait a month, keep taking the supplements and look after myself. The doctors and nurse at the hospital said that unfortunately they dont do tests and look into whats happening or why untill you have three mc which are the guidelines they follow and i know many women go through many mc but 2 is enough for me and my DH and I have my fingers and toes crossed that neither of you have to go through it again and you both go through a much happier and exciting journey, x

My DH and I will be waiting another month after this has finished and think about trying again, I will be watching what my bodies doing with an ovulation kit as my DH is away alot with work so we have to try when we can. 

I am trying to stay positive even though its tough and frustrating and seems unfair - all I know is that one day we will get our wish and I can proudly see my DH hold our first child, all this will be more than worth it just to see his face, xxx

I wish you both luck and am looking forward to hearing how you are both getting on on your journeys, I'm sending hugs to you both, x


----------



## PopTart28

I am soo sorry to hear your news and hope things work out and you both feel better soon, my pc just updated with your last comments just after i posted my earlier reply to you.

Im sending you big hugs and hope they give you some answers and get you on the right track again, xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Awww Cath Hunnie, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news :(...


AFM: I got my beta blood took yesterday at 5pm and Im yet to hear of the results... I think it's bad :( I'm also query ectopic, vanishing twin, not a good pregnancy etc... I don't feel at all hopeful


----------



## baby_bray

Haven't been very active on this thread for a while...I've been pretty bummed...
I haven't had any luck since the MC...I'm on OV day though today! This cycle has actually been pretty hopeful though, from the start! I started taking mucinex this cycle and I had *quite* a bit of egg white cervical mucus the last few days and today! I never record EWCM...I only ever get to "watery, which isn't bad, but not optimal.
I've kept everything real easy going this cycle, no aspirin (I was getting alot of bruising), no softcups, no pre-seed even, since I've had an abundance on EWCM! Not even doing BBT, haven't been doing that for a while, my sleep schedule has been erratic, and my cycles have been extremely regular, even since the MC. All 25-26 days and OV from CD13-CD15.

We'll see...


----------



## cathgibbs

Poptart - welcome and sorry for your loss, hope your ok hun :hugs:

Babee what were your HCG hun? hope your ok xxx

Baby_bray this might be your cycle hun!! how long has it been since MC? xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Cath,

My HCG for the 22nd was 1054 :thumbup: so there sorted me out for a scan on the 25th, I went to the scan and saw a lovely little circle gestation sac with a yolk sac inside, but my uterus is full of blood :(... I've been told I will bleed, but whether or not ill miscarry there don't know... (I haven't bled since the 18-19th)

I need to go back in 2 weeks time for a follow up scan to check for a heart beat etc x


----------



## cathgibbs

Good levels there chick!! you caught after your mc with no Af didnt you love? has that got something to do with it? what was your recent bleeding like? im hoping the blood in your uterus will empty on its own leaving you in perfect condition hun! xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Yeh I fell straight after MC with no AF....

The doctors etc are thinking along the lines of I was pregnant with twins, but miscarried one. This would explain, why my HCG doubled 8 times as much, then only went up 200 after I bled, and lost some tissue. But it's continued to rise.

There not 100%, before I got my scan it was either twin pregnancy loss or ectopic... Scan ruled out ectopic x


----------



## baby_bray

This is the 3rd cycle since the last MC now. I MC'd April 24th at exactly 5wks.
Hubby and I have had some good BDing this cycle :) We hit it OV-2/OV-1 and day of OV, so those are pretty good chances!

Babee_Bugs- So happy for you!! That's awesome news!! You and the little one will still be in my thoughts for the next 34wks!! :)


----------



## phillyflygrl

I had my first loss in November (6 weeks) and my second miscarriage on April 19th (8 weeks). All tests for my husband and I came back fine. I've never had any health issues at all. So frustrating. I have my first acupuncture appointment on Monday. Hopefully ovulating in a day or too. Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well the bleeding has returned, which I was told that it would... :growlmad:

But would of preferred it not too of course... So now I'm resting, I daren't move just incase the horrible MC word happens... Fingers crossed it doesn't x


----------



## hopeforbfp

I can't imagine the stress you are going through Babee. My fingers are crossed for you. I pray this pregnancy gets easier for you so that you can start enjoying every minute of it. So happy that they ruled out ectopic for you though.


----------



## Finallytrying

Well today the dr's confirmed a chemical pregnancy for me after my miscarriage so I have to make an appt to see the dr and talk about our options for how to get a successful pregnancy.. Today is also me and hubbies anniversary so it's supposed to happy but I'm not happy and trying not to be sad..


----------



## cathgibbs

Waiting to have emergency surgery,tube has ruptured :-( xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

cathgibbs said:


> Waiting to have emergency surgery,tube has ruptured :-( xxx

Oh no cathy :(... I thought the give you injections? :(... I hope surgery goes well x


----------



## Lisaloo82

Oh huni. Hope ur ok. I'm sure ur in best hands. Big hugs and hope everything goes ok xxx


----------



## baby_bray

You're in my prayers Cath...:(


----------



## hopeforbfp

Oh no. You are in my prayers too:(


----------



## hopeforbfp

Cath how are you doing?


----------



## cathgibbs

Hi ladies, thank you for all your posts, well i had surgery on the saturday and they managed to save my tube yay, gave me a D&C as i had a lot of old blood in my uterus, ended up back in hospital Thursday night as i had an infection where they done the laporoscopy my HCG on thursdya was 700odd and today its 351 so dropping finally!! YAY!! how is everyone? xxx


----------

